# Brixton news, rumour and general chat - August 2016



## editor (Aug 1, 2016)

Following on from this thread: Brixton news, rumour and general chat - July 2016

Happy August, y'all!

Weather facts!



> August is a great time to visit London, UK, when the summer season is coming to a close. During this month, the average temperature is 18°C – the highest average temperature for the whole year. As August progresses, the daily temperatures slowly decrease as summer blends into autumn. Daily high temperatures start off at 23°C on August 1st, falling down to 22°C on August 11th before finally reaching 20°C on August 30th. Across the month, daily highs rarely exceed 26°C or fall below 18°C. Daily low temperatures change in a similar fashion and start off at 16°C on August 1st before dropping down to 15°C by August 30th. Daily low tempertures rarely exceed 18°C or fall below 13°C.
> 
> The highest temperature ever recorded in recent times in London in August is 38°C, with the lowest temperature ever recorded for this month being 10°C. Compare these figures to the average temperature for the month – 18°C – and it’s easy to see that they’re the extremes and certainly aren’t what you should expect during your holiday.
> 
> ...


To get the month started, here's a bloke giving it some welly on a trombone at the 414 Club tonight. It was a great night with a lively crowd.


----------



## Manter (Aug 1, 2016)

How the hell is it August already?


----------



## technical (Aug 1, 2016)

Happy Yorkshire Day


----------



## teuchter (Aug 1, 2016)

technical said:


> Happy Yorkshire Day


Nah, they already had it on 23rd June and don't deserve another one.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2016)

Apparently the Trinity Arms refurb is nearly done, it's open again mid-August. Here's what it will look like inside:


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2016)

Tomorrow: Brixton Arches planning application meeting, Tues 2nd Aug: Our Brixton calls for an end to the evictions


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Apparently the Trinity Arms refurb is nearly done, it's open again mid-August. Here's what it will look like inside:


Not sure if I'm going to like it any more than its previous incarnation but I love that drawing!


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 1, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Apparently the Trinity Arms refurb is nearly done, it's open again mid-August. Here's what it will look like inside:


Have they moved the bogs upstairs then? Hope so, it was a bit smelly sitting at the back downstairs sometimes!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Have they moved the bogs upstairs then? Hope so, it was a bit smelly sitting at the back downstairs sometimes!


I've no idea, hard to tell from the drawing.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 1, 2016)

Doesn't look like there'll be many seats left at all.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2016)

If they're only closed for a week, there will be no change to toilets. Moving plumbing is expensive and time-consuming, which is why pub refurbs often touch everything *except* the bogs.


----------



## colacubes (Aug 1, 2016)

They've been closed for a couple of months afaik.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2016)

colacubes said:


> They've been closed for a couple of months afaik.


Since the end of May.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 1, 2016)

Crispy said:


> If they're only closed for a week, there will be no change to toilets. Moving plumbing is expensive and time-consuming, which is why pub refurbs often touch everything *except* the bogs.


I was just going on the diagram - being an older chap, the first thing I looked for was where the bogs were, and couldn't see them where they used to be, but there's a an arrow on the bit that I assume is the upstairs.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2016)

Anyone lose a bra over the weekend?






Brixton late night scenes: the bra and the traffic cone


----------



## lefteri (Aug 1, 2016)

Crispy said:


> If they're only closed for a week, there will be no change to toilets. Moving plumbing is expensive and time-consuming, which is why pub refurbs often touch everything *except* the bogs.



If the drawing is accurate then that bit of seating before you go out to the garden *is* the old gents - hope they've managed to exorcise the odours!


----------



## lefteri (Aug 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Not sure if I'm going to like it any more than its previous incarnation but I love that drawing!



Tis a nice drawing for sure - it looks like they're removing the above bar storage, which I always think is a shame, even though it does open up a pub visually


----------



## Crispy (Aug 1, 2016)

Ah yes I completely missed the bit where it says "toilets ->" upstairs


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 1, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Ah yes I completely missed the bit where it says "toilets ->" upstairs


Thank God you're not an architect or anything like that...


----------



## Maharani (Aug 1, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Have they moved the bogs upstairs then? Hope so, it was a bit smelly sitting at the back downstairs sometimes!


Also I always feel like I'm going to fall down the doorway to them. Especially after a few wines.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 1, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Ah yes I completely missed the bit where it says "toilets ->" upstairs


Mile high toilets?


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2016)

Seen yesterday 
More Irish, More Blacks, More Dogs: Brixton street scene


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 1, 2016)

A friend of mine who knows one of the staff reckons it's going to be 'posh' burgers on the menu in the Trinity and that's all. I've noticed a bit of a shortage of expensive burger joints in the neighbourhood so this comes as a mighty relief.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> A friend of mine who knows one of the staff reckons it's going to be 'posh' burgers on the menu in the Trinity and that's all. I've noticed a bit of a shortage of expensive burger joints in the neighbourhood so this comes as a mighty relief.


Thank heavens someone is coming in to service such an obvious gap in the market. I hope they're as pricey as the rest because that's what's needed right now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Seen yesterday
> More Irish, More Blacks, More Dogs: Brixton street scene



I don't really get the point. It's a t-shirt design that is 60+ years too late in delivering its message.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 1, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> A friend of mine who knows one of the staff reckons it's going to be 'posh' burgers on the menu in the Trinity and that's all. I've noticed a bit of a shortage of expensive burger joints in the neighbourhood so this comes as a mighty relief.



I think it might be these guys opening upstairs. Not cheap, no (if it is them)

Burger Shack and Bar


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Seen yesterday
> More Irish, More Blacks, More Dogs: Brixton street scene


I have met this fella out and about, he's a nice bloke and his dogs got on alright with mine too......


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> I think it might be these guys opening upstairs. Not cheap, no (if it is them)
> 
> Burger Shack and Bar


Fucking hell. £13 for a veggie burger. I'm out.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 1, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't really get the point. It's a t-shirt design that is 60+ years too late in delivering its message.


....better late than never ?


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Fucking hell. £13 for a veggie burger. I'm out.


  



> crispy beetroot, fennel, lentil & mozzarella burger, shredded lettuce, sour cream, pickles, curly fries



I'm just... lost for words.... _Thirteen_ pounds for a bit of cheese & a handful of veggies....


----------



## Greebo (Aug 1, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> <snip> I'm just... lost for words.... _Thirteen_ pounds for a bit of cheese & a handful of veggies....


Sod that!


----------



## teuchter (Aug 1, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't really get the point. It's a t-shirt design that is 60+ years too late in delivering its message.



I'm not sure about the "more dogs" part of the message.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 1, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I'm not sure about the "more dogs" part of the message.



don't you like dogs ?


----------



## alex_ (Aug 1, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> I think it might be these guys opening upstairs. Not cheap, no (if it is them)
> 
> Burger Shack and Bar



It's a youngs burger "concept" Burger Shack (@YoungsShack) on Twitter

Alex


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2016)

alex_ said:


> It's a youngs burger "concept" Burger Shack (@YoungsShack) on Twitter


Who needs normal expensive burgers when you can have _conceptual _burgers!


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 1, 2016)

For £13 I'd want an additional layer of the finest Dutch skunk, gently fried in Welsh smoked butter. Sprinkle that on to the cheese and I'm in.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Who needs normal expensive burgers when you can have _conceptual _burgers!



Something which cracked me up, apparently this won "the Business Innovation of the Year Award at the Estrella Damm Top 50 Gastropubs."

Windmill's Burger Shack is gastropub award winner

Just imagine how bad idea number two must have been for selling posh burgers in a pub to win a prize in 2016 ? ( something Meatliquor was doing in 2010 ).

"A jimmy saville theme restaurant, nice try come back next year"
"A chain of Margaret thatcher theme pubs opening in South Yorkshire? Don't call us we'll call you"

Alex


----------



## Maharani (Aug 1, 2016)

editor said:


> Fucking hell. £13 for a veggie burger. I'm out.


Wow. More expensive than the railway's £11.00 one.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 1, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> I'm just... lost for words.... _Thirteen_ pounds for a bit of cheese & a handful of veggies....


Must cost more to shred the lettuce...


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 1, 2016)

There was a march today, was it Jamaican independence?


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2016)

sleaterkinney said:


> There was a march today, was it Jamaican independence?
> 
> View attachment 90250


It was the annual Black Power March for Reparations.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't really get the point. It's a t-shirt design that is 60+ years too late in delivering its message.


The article has received a 1,000 likes on Facebook so it seems that some people like the design


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 1, 2016)

alex_ said:


> It's a youngs burger "concept" Burger Shack (@YoungsShack) on Twitter
> 
> Alex



What I find baffling about these places is that a lot of their clientele probably turn their noses up at the likes of McDonald's, who do actually display the breakdown of their ingredients in their stores and yet will quite happily scoff this down having no idea what the fuck is actually in it and shell out loads for the pleasure. Reassuringly expensive I guess.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 1, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> don't you like dogs ?


Not sure why that's relevant. I understand they have physical and mental health benefits for many people. That's nice for those privileged enough to (a) be able to afford them and (b) have housing situations which make it possible. "More dogs" is a slightly odd message to broadcast - alongside an anti-racist one - around Brixton but I guess they have as much right to promote dog ownership as anyone does to promote expensive burgers or fancy cocktails.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 1, 2016)

teuchter said:


> Not sure why that's relevant. I understand they have physical and mental health benefits for many people. That's nice for those privileged enough to (a) be able to afford them and (b) have housing situations which make it possible. "More dogs" is a slightly odd message to broadcast - alongside an anti-racist one - around Brixton but I guess they have as much right to promote dog ownership as anyone does to promote expensive burgers or fancy cocktails.


my question wasn't meant to be relevant, just a way of finding out the nature of your gripe about the slogan.
Anyway I think you might be looking at it too deep, IMHo the shirts would not make sense without the dog bit because they are just satirising the original racist signs. as for promoting dog ownership I think that's is a red herring, there is no commercial link to a dog breeder or supplier and I am fairly certain the dogs in the pic are not for sale... your little dig about 'dog privilege is also off the mark because the dog owning public are a very diverse bunch.


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2016)

I never noticed this warning sign on Brixton Road opposite Marks & Sparks before:


----------



## CH1 (Aug 2, 2016)

editor said:


> I never noticed this warning sign on Brixton Road opposite Marks & Sparks before:
> View attachment 90255


Seems clear that you're safe swigging cans of brew there then. Or indeed supplying or consuming old psychoactive substances.
Where does that leave Skunk? Brixton Hatter


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 2, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Seems clear that you're safe swigging cans of brew there then. Or indeed supplying or consuming old psychoactive substances.
> Where does that leave Skunk? Brixton Hatter


I like the way that nitrous is considered an antisocial behaviour issue, whereas booze is absolutely fine. Which makes perfect sense, given all the violence, aggressive behaviour, property damage, shouting & screaming, public urination, etc, that is associated with nitrous oxide. Oh, hang on....


----------



## Jangleballix (Aug 2, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> I like the way that nitrous is considered an antisocial behaviour issue, whereas booze is absolutely fine. Which makes perfect sense, given all the violence, aggressive behaviour, property damage, shouting & screaming, public urination, etc, that is associated with nitrous oxide. Oh, hang on....


Which is why alcohol has its own specific Controlled Drinking Zone legislation.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Aug 2, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> What I find baffling about these places is that a lot of their clientele probably turn their noses up at the likes of McDonald's, who do actually display the breakdown of their ingredients in their stores and yet will quite happily scoff this down having no idea what the fuck is actually in it and shell out loads for the pleasure. Reassuringly expensive I guess.


Or it could just taste better?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> I like the way that nitrous is considered an antisocial behaviour issue, whereas booze is absolutely fine. Which makes perfect sense, given all the violence, aggressive behaviour, property damage, shouting & screaming, public urination, etc, that is associated with nitrous oxide. Oh, hang on....


Well said. The laws are fucking insane.

If you don't mind, I'll nick that and add it to a Buzz piece I'm going to post (with credit, natch).


----------



## teuchter (Aug 2, 2016)

As I understand it, it's generally reckoned that there'd be little chance of anyone actually getting prosecuted under the stupid psychoactive substances thing because of the lack of an agreed scientific definition of what "psychoactive" actually means.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 2, 2016)

editor said:


> It was the annual Black Power March for Reparations.


 wish some one had mentioned this before the event. Unawares I'd foolishly done some shopping in Lidl in Stockwell not realising there were no buses. I ended up having to walk all the way home as all buses were stopped or diverted via god-knows-where.  (Why does shopping get heavier the further you carry it?) Anyway thats my exercise for the week.

I missed the beginning of the march - it was wending its way up Brixton road when I reached Windrush square.  There some stalls and music and a very friendly atmosphere. I saw a banner/leaflets saying '_Afrikan Emancipation Day Reparations March_' and had a chat about what reparations meant (not just money). BBC London radio kept describing the march as the _Africa Repatriation March _and I had thought they were getting it all wrong, but I see some of Buzz photos show posters do say 'repatriation'.  Does anyone have a link about this?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 2, 2016)

teuchter said:


> I'm not sure about the "more dogs" part of the message.


 Judging by the number of dogs with the couple in the photo I would have thought it self evident, and rather witty.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Judging by the number of dogs with the couple in the photo I would have thought it self evident, and rather witty.


He's received loads of orders for t shirts because of that article.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 3, 2016)

friendofdorothy said:


> Judging by the number of dogs with the couple in the photo I would have thought it self evident, and rather witty.


It's not the wit of the joke I'm unsure about, but the implications of the "more dogs" message which I'm sure can be dismissed as tongue-in-cheek but I thought it might be interesting for us to discuss it in the context of a thread moaning about ever-proliferating fancy burgers on the basis of them being unaffordable to locals and in conflict with the laudable ideals of vegetarianism


----------



## nagapie (Aug 3, 2016)

Anyone know where I can scan and send some documents in Streatham firstly and Brixton second? I have to go to Streatham so I'd prefer to do them there but urgent so can go to Brixton if necessary.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 3, 2016)

nagapie said:


> Anyone know where I can scan and send some documents in Streatham firstly and Brixton second? I have to go to Streatham so I'd prefer to do them there but urgent so can go to Brixton if necessary.


No sorry. But if you have a smartphone have you considered using the document scanning app in, for instance, Google Drive or Dropbox? You basically use the phone's camera, the software straightens it all up and you can email direct from the app.


----------



## aka (Aug 3, 2016)

nagapie said:


> Anyone know where I can scan and send some documents in Streatham firstly and Brixton second? I have to go to Streatham so I'd prefer to do them there but urgent so can go to Brixton if necessary.


I think Cafe Tana on Brixton Hill may have a scanner.  Maybe call them.
Cafe Tana, 96 Brixton Hill, London - Cafes, Snack Shops & Tea Rooms near Brixton Tube Station


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 3, 2016)

nagapie said:


> Anyone know where I can scan and send some documents in Streatham firstly and Brixton second? I have to go to Streatham so I'd prefer to do them there but urgent so can go to Brixton if necessary.



There's an app you can download for both apple and android phones which acts as a scanner, exports as a pdf or jpg. I use it for my invoices now rather than fucking around at those little places.

edit: just seen your response Rushy!


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 3, 2016)

Rushy said:


> No sorry. But if you have a smartphone have you considered using the document scanning app in, for instance, Google Drive or Dropbox? You basically use the phone's camera, the software straightens it all up and you can email direct from the app.


another business model destroyed by the internets...


----------



## se5 (Aug 3, 2016)

nagapie said:


> Anyone know where I can scan and send some documents in Streatham firstly and Brixton second? I have to go to Streatham so I'd prefer to do them there but urgent so can go to Brixton if necessary.



The library in either?


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2016)

BigMoaner said:


> another business model destroyed by the internets...


They were already mortally wounded by the advent of super chap scanners.


----------



## malice (Aug 3, 2016)

Is anyone else on Brixton Hill having problems with their water? Nothing coming out of the taps.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 3, 2016)

Nope, fine in Blenheim Gardens- can you call Thames Water 0800 980 8800


----------



## malice (Aug 3, 2016)

Turns out it's a building issue not a whole street issue. Note to self, talk to neighbours before the internet.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2016)

The Sunday night jam at the Club 414 was amazing last week with a great band and a lively crowd. It goes on till 1am and it's definitely worth a look if you're after a bit of live music. It's free (although you might need Photo ID)


----------



## Manter (Aug 4, 2016)

Two questions....

Food bank- do they want tampons? Have 30 odd packets donated for Calais which cannot use there. Is it DietCokeGirl who volunteers with them!? Or someone else?  And if they do want them, when are they open?

Also.... Soup kitchen. Does anyone have a contact there? A refugee who used to be a chef crossed recently- he has ok English and is desperate to do some volunteer work while he waits for his substantive interview.


----------



## Manter (Aug 4, 2016)

Anyone?


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2016)

Manter said:


> Two questions....
> 
> Food bank- do they want tampons? Have 30 odd packets donated for Calais which cannot use there. Is it DietCokeGirl who volunteers with them!? Or someone else?  And if they do want them, when are they open?
> 
> Also.... Soup kitchen. Does anyone have a contact there? A refugee who used to be a chef crossed recently- he has ok English and is desperate to do some volunteer work while he waits for his substantive interview.


I heard that the Peckham Food bank is running low. You can find the soup kitchen on Facebook...


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 4, 2016)

I'm sure the food bank would take tampons. When I took a load of cat food to ferndale road, and said it's not just human consumption stuff they need


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 4, 2016)

What's happening with the Premier Inn? Have there been any sightings of guests? I want to know whether said guests will be doing tourism stuff in Brixton, or just using the hotel as a cheap base for tourism in central London.  And has anyone had a look inside? And what's the story with the restaurant under the hotel, where Joy used to be?


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 4, 2016)

My Father in Law stayed last weekend - he's not exactly a tourist, but did potter off to the Newport Street Gallery and Vauxhall City Farm. 

Said it was pretty full with regular visitors, triple glazed so didn't hear anything from the street, but mentioned in passing that it's generally quite dark inside. 

He was tickled to be told that he should be "careful on Coldharbour Lane at 1 am"  He's from Salford, I don't think CHL is that challenging to him.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> What's happening with the Premier Inn? Have there been any sightings of guests? I want to know whether said guests will be doing tourism stuff in Brixton, or just using the hotel as a cheap base for tourism in central London.  And has anyone had a look inside? And what's the story with the restaurant under the hotel, where Joy used to be?


I saw a hen party head out from there on Friday night, and there's been no shortage of laaaads coming and going.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 4, 2016)

No wonder he fitted right in.


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 4, 2016)

snowy_again said:


> He was tickled to be told that he should be "careful on Coldharbour Lane at 1 am"  He's from Salford, I don't think CHL is that challenging to him.


That's good advice, these days there's the very real danger of running into a drunk hipster. And they can be, well, quite annoying...


----------



## Manter (Aug 4, 2016)

editor said:


> I heard that the Peckham Food bank is running low. You can find the soup kitchen on Facebook...


I have tried, no response. Hoping someone knows someone as you always get better conversations that way


----------



## bimble (Aug 4, 2016)

Just heard: The Mighty Jah Observer will be upstairs at the ritzy this coming Wednesday (special guesting at the regular monthly free dub session)


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 4, 2016)

Manter said:


> Two questions....
> 
> Food bank- do they want tampons? Have 30 odd packets donated for Calais which cannot use there. Is it DietCokeGirl who volunteers with them!? Or someone else?  And if they do want them, when are they open?
> 
> Also.... Soup kitchen. Does anyone have a contact there? A refugee who used to be a chef crossed recently- he has ok English and is desperate to do some volunteer work while he waits for his substantive interview.


Hi, yes it is and yes we do! Always need donations of whatever people can spare. Opening times and locations are here Locations | Norwood & Brixton Foodbank, or I can always come and collect from somewhere if that's easier for you. And thanks for thinking of us, appreciate it. 
Don't have a contact for the soup kitchen I'm afraid.....


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 4, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> What's happening with the Premier Inn? Have there been any sightings of guests? I want to know whether said guests will be doing tourism stuff in Brixton, or just using the hotel as a cheap base for tourism in central London.  And has anyone had a look inside? And what's the story with the restaurant under the hotel, where Joy used to be?


They're still doing the inside as there's still builders and painters going in and out, but apparently it's open. Someone I know who is a travel agent has checked their booking system and it appears to be_ fully booked out for the rest of the year_.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2016)

I looked on their website the other day because I was curious what they were charging, and they seemed to be offering me prices for a room within the next couple of weeks. >£100 per night.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 4, 2016)

It was much less than that last weekend. Cheaper than the local  airbnb equivalents, but booked with a few weeks notice. 

I guess it's the standard easyjet sales model?


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 5, 2016)

Brixton Hill just up from the prison all taped off with police tape and forensic officers on scene..


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 5, 2016)

David Clapson said:


> What's happening with the Premier Inn? Have there been any sightings of guests? I want to know whether said guests will be doing tourism stuff in Brixton, or just using the hotel as a cheap base for tourism in central London.  And has anyone had a look inside? And what's the story with the restaurant under the hotel, where Joy used to be?



I haven't seen other reviews like this one but seems a bit of a bad place to stay when the musics bangin out. Review from Trip Adviser :



> I have stayed in many Premier Inn's over the years. This is very much a newly decorated, clean and fresh example of a Premier Inn. However, this is as much praise as I can give for this hotel! We checked in late on Saturday evening, to find the hotel is positioned right next to an open air night club called POW. Worse still we had been put in room 201 (WARNING TO OTHERS!!). This room is right next to the night club, which thuds music until 3am. We asked to change room, however the hotel was full. In the end we utilised Premier Inn's good night guarantee and the room was free. But we wanted a good night's sleep not a free terrible night's sleep. DO NOT BOOK THIS HOTEL! Stay somewhere else. Choose the Holiday Inn or similar!


----------



## editor (Aug 5, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I haven't seen other reviews like this one but seems a bit of a bad place to stay when the musics bangin out. Review from Trip Adviser :


And so the customer complaints begin until the official complaint from Premier Inn and then the inevitable clampdown on PoW.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 6, 2016)

I was 'lucky' enough to get into the bogs under Windrush Square the other day. Here's a few pics. (There's more to come once Ed has worked his magic.)

They were last open in 1985. Structure is much bigger than I expected. Sexism is literally built into these Victorian (?) marvels, with the gents (54 sq metres) much larger than the ladies (41 sq meters.) The mens offers seating for 9 gentlemen and around 14 standing urinators. The ladies only had seating for 8, however the ladies were provided with mirrors and individual hand basin cubicles (as well as info on the dangers of VD.)

Mens





Ladies





Ladies





Health info in the ladies


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 6, 2016)

That is fucking grim on so many levels...not only the lack of public provisions.


----------



## keybored (Aug 6, 2016)

I dunno, it's just a recent relic. The gents would be bigger because they would have been busier even then and the VD warnings were pretty much as daft as you'd expect from the "Don't die of ignorance" crap around that time.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 6, 2016)

They weren't actually too grim inside: just a few cobwebs & a bit of peeling paint. The stairs leading down were grim though: 30 years of piss, discarded takeaways and special brew cans.


----------



## Boudicca (Aug 6, 2016)

Someone should get a crowd funding campaign going to reopen them as .....

toilets.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 6, 2016)

big up editor for sorting thru my 'shit' photos of the windrush square toilets and getting them online:

In photos: a look around Brixton’s abandoned underground toilets in Windrush Square


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 7, 2016)

noticed the big FOR RENT sign on the loos the other day. What a shame it didn't say the more traditional TO LET.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 7, 2016)

Life and works of CLR James is brought to the big screen



> The film, _Every Cook Can Govern: The life, works and impact of CLR James,_ has its south London premiere on *Wednesday August 17 at 6.15pm at the Brixton cinema* just a short walk from where one of Trinidadian-born writer lived the final years of his life.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Life and works of CLR James is brought to the big screen
> 
> ​



He is well known for his book on cricket. (Which I have not read). Ahead of his time he gave popular culture an importance that only came here with the growth of cultural studies.

I have read his famous work "The Black Jacobins" 

Which is a must read. He took a neglected corner of history and not only brought it to light but linked it to the anti colonial struggles in Africa post WW2. The story of the slave revolt in Haiti is that black people can liberate themselves. A radical message. 

He was also a Marxist- a Trotskyite. Im no expert on his writings on Marxism. I do however think the fact that he was a Marxist was central to all his works. I hope the doc goes some way to putting his work in context.


----------



## brogdale (Aug 7, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> He is well known for his book on cricket. (Which I have not read). Ahead of his time he gave popular culture an importance that only came here with the growth of cultural studies.
> 
> I have read his famous work "The Black Jacobins"
> 
> ...




is one of the 'treasures' of my (modest) library.

I've also got a copy of _the Black Jacobins, _though in the late 80's I found it very difficult to track down here in the UK, so my in-laws kindly picked up a US edition for me when they went to Boston for a holiday.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 7, 2016)

UFO cover-up operation spotted on friday night outside the barrier block. This was not reported on by local news outlets. We can all draw our own conclusions.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2016)

brogdale said:


> View attachment 90450
> 
> is one of the 'treasures' of my (modest) library.
> 
> I've also got a copy of _the Black Jacobins, _though in the late 80's *I found it very difficult to track down here in the UK*, so my in-laws kindly picked up a US edition for me when they went to Boston for a holiday.



Says it all about how is work has been neglected here. Also his contribution to Marxism- which I would like to know more about. Look forward to the doc.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 8, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> They weren't actually too grim inside: just a few cobwebs & a bit of peeling paint. The stairs leading down were grim though: 30 years of piss, discarded takeaways and special brew cans.



What I heard is that the tiling and toilets are still ok. It would not take much to reopen it. Major cost is running it.


----------



## Manter (Aug 8, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Hi, yes it is and yes we do! Always need donations of whatever people can spare. Opening times and locations are here Locations | Norwood & Brixton Foodbank, or I can always come and collect from somewhere if that's easier for you. And thanks for thinking of us, appreciate it.
> Don't have a contact for the soup kitchen I'm afraid.....


Ace- will drop off tomorrow


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Aug 8, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> He is well known for his book on cricket. (Which I have not read). Ahead of his time he gave popular culture an importance that only came here with the growth of cultural studies.
> 
> .



It's great. Well worth a read even if you don't like cricket (I do but know nothing about the era he writes about). 

Was it him who said 'what does he know of cricket, that only cricket knows?'. Even if it wasn't that attitude really shines through. It's a very broad reaching book.


----------



## Marjan (Aug 8, 2016)

*Anyone got any tennis rackets they no longer need and willing to donate to this cause I just spotted on the Freecycle website?*

"Hi All,

I work in a support housing project for ex-homeless people and they have asked me for some tennis rackets as they want to start playing tennis. Having said that, I was wondering whether anyone had a few tennis rackets that they do not use anymore. I could go to collect them between working hours Monday to Friday, thanks a lot,

Kind regards,

David"

Lambeth Freecycle - WANTED: Tennis rackets (Brixton Hill)


*Oh and the charity also needs cutlery and plates etc...*

"Hi,

Does anyone have any spare over trays, cutlery, plates, pans, pots, glasses? If so, I would love to get those off your hands. I work in a homeless project and we are in dire need of those.

Could go to collect them Monday to Friday between working hours (9 to 5).

Thanks,

David"

Lambeth Freecycle - WANTED: Bric and Brac (Brixton Hill)


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 8, 2016)

I'm sure this man is probably persuadable: The East Dulwich Forum


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 8, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> What I heard is that the tiling and toilets are still ok. It would not take much to reopen it. Major cost is running it.


I think that's right. It's a purely financial decision from the council imo. Pay money to reopen/operate them, or make money by renting them out for a juicy price. 

The assets team in the council have clearly been tasked with making as much cash as possible from lambeth's property. Rent everything out and make cuts all over the shop. Even the kids playground round the corner from me is having its money cut next year (will post more on this later.)


----------



## CH1 (Aug 8, 2016)

teuchter said:


> UFO cover-up operation spotted on friday night outside the barrier block. This was not reported on by local news outlets. We can all draw our own conclusions.
> View attachment 90453


I'm wondering if this is the "local art" we were promised from the section 106 money on "The Viaduct".
I did enquire of a councillor about this - maybe in 2012. The section 106 having been levied in the period from 2008 - paid in instalments I believe.
Such things used to be explained in glossy section 106 reports - until abolished by Lib Peck as a cost-cutting measure.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I'm wondering if this is the "local art" we were promised from the section 106 money on "The Viaduct".
> I did enquire of a councillor about this - maybe in 2012. The section 106 having been levied in the period from 2008 - paid in instalments I believe.
> Such things used to be explained in glossy section 106 reports - until abolished by Lib Peck as a cost-cutting measure.


I've got some photos of those weird pod like things - I'l post them when I get back. The space they're sitting on was surrounded by hazard tapes for months, so I can only assume that there's been was some long protracted funding/admin problems.


----------



## aka (Aug 9, 2016)

aka said:


> I think Cafe Tana on Brixton Hill may have a scanner.  Maybe call them.
> Cafe Tana, 96 Brixton Hill, London - Cafes, Snack Shops & Tea Rooms near Brixton Tube Station


So Cafe Tana has been gutted and looks to be getting a make-over


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Not sure where to stick this - because it concerns the Arches planning meeting.
Anyway there was a report in yesterday's Evening Standard concerning the leaderene's latest thoughts. Ms Peck it seems has gone beyond the musings of Councillor Gentry about demonstrations now and in the past.

According to this report open government, council officials and councillors are under threat from mob abuse.

I would say that if you have a planning meeting having ignored the pleas of local people whose livelihoods are under threat then it is the councillors who sheltering behind "democracy" when the council leadership has in reality connived with Network Rail in Ethnic and Social cleansing.

Do they really expect this to pass without any reaction in Brixton of all places?


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 9, 2016)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 90534 Not sure where to stick this - because it concerns the Arches planning meeting.
> Anyway there was a report in yesterday's Evening Standard concerning the leaderene's latest thoughts. Ms Peck it seems has gone beyond the musings of Councillor Gentry about demonstrations now and in the past.
> 
> According to this report open government, council officials and councillors are under threat from mob abuse.
> ...



Are you saying that glitter-bombing, goggle-throwing and following people on public transport are appropriate democratic measures?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 9, 2016)

As I asked on the arches thread, what are the planning grounds under which they could have refused this?

Even if it's accepted that the council leadership have connived with Network Rail, is it fair to give the planning committee hassle about that?


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 9, 2016)

Anyone have any experience of Lambeth revoking Single Occupancy Discount on council tax seemingly on a whim?

It's 25% of the total so can be a large part of your monthly budget. I got a peremptory email (from a subcontractor to Lambeth of course) saying that mine was being revoked as there was/were is/are other person(s) registered at my address. Bit of a mystery as there's been no one else living under my roof since 2011 (and the extra person was never on any voter register even when they WERE living with me.)

Emailed Lambeth with no response.
Called Lambeth Council Tax Services, who just sounded bored, said there was another registered person at my address and told me to contact the Electoral Register office for Lambeth.
Which I did - and they confirmed that there is no such person.
Emailed Lambeth back, and they have now backed down.

But WTF? is the general idea now "hey, just try it on, it'll be worth it if people are so scared/confused they'll cough up" ? is it to give the subcontractors something to do? to justify 'continued efforts to counter massive fraud' in the borough? Or what?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2016)

wurlycurly said:


> Are you saying that glitter-bombing, goggle-throwing and following people on public transport are appropriate democratic measures?


Not exactly. Just that the council have ignored peoples concerns and are now being all paranoid.

I think that following a council officer would be a form of stalking - but in fact how do we know that this particular alleged case was not accidental?

Has there been any further follow-up goggle eye throwing (whatever that is?)
I suspect that there has not.

The council regeneration officers (not planning officers particularly) and also the councillors have allowed the tension to crank up and when the cork popped out of the bottle they are now bleating like lost lambs.

My heart bleeds.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2016)

teuchter said:


> As I asked on the arches thread, what are the planning grounds under which they could have refused this?
> 
> Even if it's accepted that the council leadership have connived with Network Rail, is it fair to give the planning committee hassle about that?


Obviously not.
The council played a hard game of "Let's You and Him Fight" - whereas their democratic duty - at a much earlier stage - was to achieve a mediated acceptable solution.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Anyone have any experience of Lambeth revoking Single Occupancy Discount on council tax seemingly on a whim?
> 
> It's 25% of the total so can be a large part of your monthly budget. I got a peremptory email (from a subcontractor to Lambeth of course) saying that mine was being revoked as there was/were is/are other person(s) registered at my address. Bit of a mystery as there's been no one else living under my roof since 2011 (and the extra person was never on any voter register even when they WERE living with me.)
> 
> ...


I would ring them up. They used to have fairly switched on people at Capita in Bromley who dealt with this.
Not sure if it is still Capita as the online payment system has changed slightly.
If its a different contractor they still have a responsibility to sort it out.

The phone number will be on your council tax bill (and presumably the correspondence you mention)


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 9, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> But WTF? is the general idea now "hey, just try it on, it'll be worth it if people are so scared/confused they'll cough up" ? is it to give the subcontractors something to do? to justify 'continued efforts to counter massive fraud' in the borough? Or what?



It wouldn't surprise me. I've almost lost count of the number of Lambeth parking tickets I've challenged (where I thought they were unfair). I've won all of them. BUT it would be far easier to cough up as it takes so much time and this is what I reckon they bank on


----------



## Manter (Aug 9, 2016)

I have yet another recycling bag drama. Lambeth are so fucking useless 

(Aware this is not news)


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 9, 2016)

Manter said:


> I have yet another recycling bag drama. Lambeth are so fucking useless
> 
> (Aware this is not news)


Qualifies as general chat


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Aug 9, 2016)

Manter said:


> I have yet another recycling bag drama. Lambeth are so fucking useless
> 
> (Aware this is not news)


We're trailing the recycling bins down our road so I think that your hell will be soon over.


----------



## Manter (Aug 9, 2016)

Lizzy Mac said:


> We're trailing the recycling bins down our road so I think that your hell will be soon over.


That would be lovely.... We have no recycling bags at the moment. Nor does the library. I have ordered them; their sla is 10 days.... They still haven't delivered them. So I emailed them as told; response sla for emails also 10 days. 10 days. To read and respond to an email.  Whoever negotiated that contract needs firing


----------



## colacubes (Aug 9, 2016)

Manter said:


> That would be lovely.... We have no recycling bags at the moment. Nor does the library. I have ordered them; their sla is 10 days.... They still haven't delivered them. So I emailed them as told; response sla for emails also 10 days. 10 days. To read and respond to an email.  Whoever negotiated that contract needs firing



Persist. I eventually got some after 4 emails, 2calls and 6 weeks


----------



## Manter (Aug 9, 2016)

colacubes said:


> Persist. I eventually got some after 4 emails, 2calls and 6 weeks


You'd have thought it was really fucking basic.... Even the women in the library were saying they were a shower!

Last time this happened it took a month of so and then they delivered seven rolls


----------



## technical (Aug 9, 2016)

They seem to have given up on the periodic deliveries of recycling bags to the doorstep - haven't had one if those in 2016 at all


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 9, 2016)

Manter 
If you're desperate I can drop some over
PM me


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2016)

technical said:


> They seem to have given up on the periodic deliveries of recycling bags to the doorstep - haven't had one if those in 2016 at all



You can get them from Streatham library


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2016)

I loved watching these:

Dancing in the streets of Brixton: Talented young dancers showcased by Street Player


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 10, 2016)

trabuquera said:


> Anyone have any experience of Lambeth revoking Single Occupancy Discount on council tax seemingly on a whim?
> 
> It's 25% of the total so can be a large part of your monthly budget. I got a peremptory email (from a subcontractor to Lambeth of course) saying that mine was being revoked as there was/were is/are other person(s) registered at my address. Bit of a mystery as there's been no one else living under my roof since 2011 (and the extra person was never on any voter register even when they WERE living with me.)
> 
> ...


 Lambeth council seem to do this fairly regularly to elderly single people who live in the sheltered accomodation where I work. Some of our single religiously inclined unmarried ladies were outraged that someone might think they are living in sin, others were bemused at the idea of 80-90yr+ olds suddenly shacking up with someone. Lambeth could just be trying it on, but I think its probably just a fuck up.


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 10, 2016)

^ liked for the anecdote, not for the annoyance / distress caused by this tactic, obviously


----------



## Maharani (Aug 10, 2016)

Does anyone know if card payments systems are down today in Brixton? Seemed like everywhere isn't taking cards today...even as far as Tulse hill


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Does anyone know if card payments systems are down today in Brixton? Seemed like everywhere isn't taking cards today...even as far as Tulse hill


Worked OK in a few places I was in today!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2016)

Capitalists.....spending money and shit....


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Aug 10, 2016)

Lambeth = Capita 

The major issue is with false positives produced by the Credit Reference file and other searches that have been introduced to reduce fraud. 

That and the fact Capita expects people to provide evidence to prove a negative!

If it doesn't exist then how the fuck can you prove that? 

Well you can't and the legislation (although they'll try to tell you differently) laid down states that its up to the Council to prove fact! 

Hangings too good for em


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 10, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Capitalists.....spending money and shit....


Yeah! The good old socialists barter system is way better.

Apart from when those pesky taxi drivers refuse to accept a perfectly good goat as payment.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 10, 2016)

EastEnder said:


> Yeah! The good old socialists barter system is way better.
> 
> Apart from when those pesky taxi drivers refuse to accept a perfectly good goat as payment.



Taxi drivers frequently get my goat


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2016)

The Albert's back garden trees have been turned into logs. All gone.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 10, 2016)

editor said:


> The Albert's back garden trees have been turned into logs. All gone.


Did they have planning permission? The Albert is in a conservation area, and cutting down trees in a CA required permission AFAIK.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Did they have planning permission? The Albert is in a conservation area, and cutting down trees in a CA required permission AFAIK.


Apparently, yes.


----------



## laughalot (Aug 11, 2016)

Apparently NO ......


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2016)

More about those pods/eggs outside the Barrier Block. 

















Not sure what I make of them to be honest. Perhaps the signage (when it arrives) will explain what it's all supposed to mean.

Strange metal pod sculptures appear outside Brixton’s Barrier Block (aka Southwyck House)


----------



## Angellic (Aug 11, 2016)

editor said:


> More about those pods/eggs outside the Barrier Block.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Always a very pleasing shape.


----------



## stockwelljonny (Aug 11, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Always a very pleasing shape.


nanu nanu!


----------



## bimble (Aug 11, 2016)

i like the rusty one.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 11, 2016)

Someone paint them to look like pokeballs please


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2016)

They'll soon be the default public urinals for the street drinkers/Villaaage crowd.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2016)

Anyone know what this is about?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Anyone know what this is about?




McDonald's, Good Times Brand Summertime Activation | Lambeth Council


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> McDonald's, Good Times Brand Summertime Activation | Lambeth Council


Obscene.


----------



## bimble (Aug 11, 2016)

wonder how much they paid lambeth for the opportunity to rent the square.


----------



## stdP (Aug 11, 2016)

Maybe it's just me but those eggs look way too much like Fat Man minus the tailfins for my liking :|

Fat Man - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 11, 2016)

There's a lot more obscene shit happening in the world than McDs giving some free shit away in a square in Brixton.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 11, 2016)

editor said:


> More about those pods/eggs outside the Barrier Block.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> There's a lot more obscene shit happening in the world than McDs giving some free shit away in a square in Brixton.


Not quite sure why you felt the need to make that rather obvious point.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Not quite sure why you felt the need to make that rather obvious point.



Because I don't think it obscene. It's just another bland marketing event which, hopefully, Lambeth might be making some money out of...which might, although I doubt it, go towards doing some good somewhere.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Because I don't think it obscene. It's just another bland marketing event which, hopefully, Lambeth might be making some money out of...which might, although I doubt it, go towards doing some good somewhere.


I do. I hate seeing a particularly unpleasant multinational using public squares to spread their propaganda and their branding and I hate to see a council facilitating it.


----------



## laughalot (Aug 11, 2016)

corporate business seem to do what they wish in Lambeth, knowingly flouting rules and regulations, telling lies to cover up or get their own way. Small business' are told to toll the line, are fined or bombarded with rules and regulation that if ignored can lead to expensive legal costs. When the brave do stand up Lambeth back where the money is ...morals, standards and the community no longer matter .....sad so very sad....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 11, 2016)

Lambeth have been quite blatant in ignoring any kind of backlash, and fairly brazen in paying no mind to public opinion.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2016)

Something's kicked off outside the block again. Several police vehicles and some guys getting cuffed. Ah, summer....


----------



## bimble (Aug 11, 2016)

I just shat myself was walking down the pavement when 4 police jumped out their van and ran like mad chasing a kid  Thank fuck they don't have guns (yet)


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 11, 2016)

Um, they do - there was plain clothes armed police outside Living Room at around 8.45 this morning, plus abandoned car in the middle of the road with smashed up windows etc.


----------



## bimble (Aug 11, 2016)

^ liked because yes, i know they do, was posting in a bit of a shock. But we're not quite at american level yet. There was a lot of ambulance people around too no idea what happened this afternoon.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 11, 2016)

True, I'm getting scarily immune to it, as I work near Vauxhall tube.


----------



## ash (Aug 11, 2016)

The food court is closing in 3 weeks which is a real shame. The Vegan and Carnivan Indian there is lush


----------



## Manter (Aug 11, 2016)

Fundraiser for refugee community kitchen in Calais at POP Brixton this Saturday! The kitchen cooks more than 2,000 hot meals a day offsite and ferries them into the camp. They play a vital role in keeping refugees fed. Please come along and support and give as generously as you can


----------



## Angellic (Aug 12, 2016)

Manter said:


> I have yet another recycling bag drama. Lambeth are so fucking useless
> 
> (Aware this is not news)




Just had a delivery of 2 rolls of bags, along with the rest of the street.


----------



## Manter (Aug 12, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Just had a delivery of 2 rolls of bags, along with the rest of the street.


Which street?! None on my doorstep....


----------



## Angellic (Aug 12, 2016)

Manter said:


> Which street?! None on my doorstep....



Angell Park Gardens. Saw them on Villa Rd yesterday so must be rolling them out.


----------



## Manter (Aug 12, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Angell Park Gardens. Saw them on Villa Rd yesterday so must be rolling them out.



They have arrived!!!!!!!!!


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 12, 2016)

Reiabuzz said:


> A friend of mine who knows one of the staff reckons it's going to be 'posh' burgers on the menu in the Trinity and that's all. I've noticed a bit of a shortage of expensive burger joints in the neighbourhood so this comes as a mighty relief.



Apparently they're opening again on Wednesday and there are burgers but there'll be other food too.  The burgers is a brewery thing.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2016)

editor said:


> I do. I hate seeing a particularly unpleasant multinational using public squares to spread their propaganda and their branding and I hate to see a council facilitating it.



McDonalds were banned from having a stall from the last Labour party conference. Perhaps New Labour Lambeth are making a point of there difference from Corbyn. Another reason why Corbyn must go.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2016)

Watch : Leo Burnett unveils latest ad for McDonald’s ‘good times’ campaign | TheMarketingblog

Advertising companies- produce a lot of nauseating crap:



> The beautifully shot ad, directed by James Rouse, takes the form of one minute and delves in and out of the lives of the people of Britain as they enjoy their very own little ‘good times’. Some of these are McDonald’s moments, some are not, however, they are all familiar, relatable, and designed to be a reflection of the moments we enjoy in modern Britain.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Despite all the "Protected by Occupation" signs on the fence round the Somerleyton Road classrooms used until recently by St John'S School there is still a massive Jolly Roger pirate squatters flag at the front there.

Is the flag the remnant of an evicted squatter group - or are those protecting by occupation now playing both sides of the field?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 15, 2016)

I see the toilets to let made the evening standard today.


----------



## Manter (Aug 15, 2016)

There are police cars outside footlocker. It hasn't even opened yet....


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 15, 2016)

Manter said:


> There are police cars outside footlocker. It hasn't even opened yet....


The beehive is closed with police inside


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2016)

ash said:


> The food court is closing in 3 weeks which is a real shame. The Vegan and Carnivan Indian there is lush


Real shame. 
Is this to do with the landlord raising rents? That rumour has been going around for a while.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 15, 2016)

Sure this has been asked before, but where's the nearest coin changing machine? Them things that you pour all your coppers into. 

Is there one in Tesco on Acre Lane?


----------



## discobastard (Aug 15, 2016)

Sure this has been asked before, but where's the nearest coin changing machine? Them things that you pour all your coppers into.

Eta: and then it conveniently breaks down

Is there one in Tesco on Acre Lane?


----------



## colacubes (Aug 15, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Sure this has been asked before, but where's the nearest coin changing machine? Them things that you pour all your coppers into.
> 
> Is there one in Tesco on Acre Lane?



There certainly used to be, but I've not used it for about 2 years so it info may be out of date.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 15, 2016)

Dunno, but there's one in the large Sainsbury's in claaarm


----------



## Maharani (Aug 15, 2016)

ash said:


> The food court is closing in 3 weeks which is a real shame. The Vegan and Carnivan Indian there is lush


Which food court?


----------



## Maharani (Aug 15, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Sure this has been asked before, but where's the nearest coin changing machine? Them things that you pour all your coppers into.
> 
> Eta: and then it conveniently breaks down
> 
> Is there one in Tesco on Acre Lane?


I'm pretty sure there is one in tesco acre lane


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2016)

Maharani said:


> Which food court?


This one: 







In photos: Brixton Food Court – Brixton’s newest food market – gets busy


----------



## Maharani (Aug 16, 2016)

editor said:


> This one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I went to have a look the other day. I was a bit meh about it.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2016)

Seen on Atlantic Rd.

#hipsterwhiff


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I went to have a look the other day. I was a bit meh about it.


There's a lot of small local traders operating out of there - the kind that would never get a look into places like Pop Brixton. They've put shitloads of work into setting the place up, so it's going to be a shame to see it (most likely) being replaced by the usual unaffordable faux-indie stuff.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2016)

Spotted on FB, courtesy of an urban poster. His caption, "Yeah... whatever..."

Indeed.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 16, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 90999
> 
> Seen on Atlantic Rd.
> 
> #hipsterwhiff


Saw them in Hackney this weekend too.

EXCEPT IN HACKNEY ALL THE NUMBERS HAD BEEN TORN OFF.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 16, 2016)

editor said:


> Spotted on FB, courtesy of an urban poster. His caption, "Yeah... whatever..."
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> View attachment 91006


Hard to know where to start with this one.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Hard to know where to start with this one.


I'd wager that many of the people confidently sounding off in the media about how much "better" Brixton is now had never set foot in the place before. T


----------



## Crispy (Aug 16, 2016)

Seeing the dogstar mentioned reminds me that the building itself looks magnificent now the scaffolding's coming down. They've done a really nice job.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 16, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Seeing the dogstar mentioned reminds me that the building itself looks magnificent now the scaffolding's coming down. They've done a really nice job.


When did that happen? It was still erected when I walked past it on Saturday.


----------



## Crispy (Aug 16, 2016)

Maharani said:


> When did that happen? It was still erected when I walked past it on Saturday.


Not all down yet, but the upper floors are revealed


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2016)

Crispy said:


> Seeing the dogstar mentioned reminds me that the building itself looks magnificent now the scaffolding's coming down. They've done a really nice job.


Great to see the old Atlantic signage so prominent.


----------



## se5 (Aug 17, 2016)

New Co-Op due to open at 245 Brixton Road (well licensing app in) - http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-app form -01.08.2016.pdf - I think this is the newish housing development opposite the Crown and Anchor which was scheduled to be a Sainsburys Local


----------



## Crispy (Aug 17, 2016)

se5 said:


> New Co-Op due to open at 245 Brixton Road (well licensing app in) - http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-app form -01.08.2016.pdf - I think this is the newish housing development opposite the Crown and Anchor which was scheduled to be a Sainsburys Local


Will still be a "Local" scale shop judging by the opening hours (06-23:00 daily)


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2016)

Brixton on Radio 4 this evening. Programme on the Brexit. One room had small group of people from Brixton the other from Boston in Lincolnshire. Both rooms were asked the same questions on how they felt about Brexit and the future.

Brixton/ Boston were chosen as they are on opposite ends of the spectrum in % voting for and against  Brexit in referendum.

Just showed how divided this country is. Totally different views on immigration. It was immigration plus national identity that drove voters in Boston. Boston has had a large number of East Europeans. Unlike London I didn’t feel they were used to immigration. London got a lot of East Europeans as well. I know Ive worked with them. "Swamped" with East Europeans was the word used. Also that British identity is important and "they" should learn "our" ways more instead of going on in there own. ( One complaint from the Bostonians was that "they" took over the corner shops. ( Shops that one of them remarked had been empty. ). But they were adamant they were not racist.

They did say there had been a lot of pressures on services and housing due to immigration. This is fair point. It was great mistake of the last Labour government not to help communities like Boston. I also think that people sometimes mix up immigration with the economic policies of government. This Tory one driven by "austerity" and the last Labour one by neo- liberalism ( stuffing the working class. In particular the white working class). Immigration is something that working class communities have to deal with. Reaction varies. Its not something that affects the middle class.

The panel from Brixton included some voices I recognised. Seemed fair enough cross section and the Boston one sounded like ordinary local people rather than politicians.

On the question of what both panels thought Britishness was there was a complete divide. The Brixton panel pointed out that Britishness was not that simple not everything about it was good- ie the Empire. So its contested idea. Boston panel saw it as wholly positive and that recent immigrants should learn "our" ways. That "we" had been to "soft" on this.

On future , as one of the commentators who summed up said the Brixton panel wanted everything to stay the same- open borders with EU and trade- in Brexit plan. Boston panel wanted "our" borders back.

Glad I live in London sometimes. Not back in a small town.

Except London is being ruined or improved depending on your point of view. I see it being gradually destroyed- ie the Arches. The dividing lines in London are not about immigration but two opposing sides on how London is being "regenerated". With no middle ground. See it here.

So this country is divided in more ways than one. And I do not see it getting any better.

Whilst I strongly disagree with the Boston panel I can understand that they feel no one has listened to them for years.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2016)

se5 said:


> New Co-Op due to open at 245 Brixton Road (well licensing app in) - http://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/brl-redacted-app form -01.08.2016.pdf - I think this is the newish housing development opposite the Crown and Anchor which was scheduled to be a Sainsburys Local



I sometimes wonder why Sainsburys opened another store in Brixton only a few minutes from the one by the tube. Could be to stop anyone else getting it- like the Coop.


----------



## Winot (Aug 17, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Brixton on Radio 4 this evening. Programme on the Brexit. One room had small group of people from Brixton the other from Boston in Lincolnshire. Both rooms were asked the same questions on how they felt about Brexit and the future.
> 
> Brixton/ Boston were chosen as they are on opposite ends of the spectrum in % voting for and against  Brexit in referendum.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the report. A small quibble - not sure it's true to say that the middle classes are unaffected by immigration. Of course, our lives are easier in all sorts of ways. But the downside of increased numbers (which I agree with you are primarily an issue of lack of public spending) affect us too e.g. pressure on schools/hospitals/public transport.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 18, 2016)

editor said:


> Spotted on FB, courtesy of an urban poster. His caption, "Yeah... whatever..."
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> View attachment 91006



Had to look up Coq d Argent. Thought it must be some new place in Brixton. But no its that swanky place in the City at Number One Poultry

Sums up that tosser. Smug bastard.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Except London is being ruined or improved depending on your point of view. I see it being gradually destroyed- ie the Arches. The dividing lines in London are not about immigration but *two opposing sides* on how London is being "regenerated". *With no middle ground*. See it here.



You're always saying this. But it's nonsense. It really is in no way as simple as that, much as some would like to believe it is.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 18, 2016)

Winot said:


> Thanks for the report. A small quibble - not sure it's true to say that the middle classes are unaffected by immigration.



Totally, for example it's impossible to talk to my cleaner.

Alex


----------



## Winot (Aug 18, 2016)

When are they planning on finishing Electric Avenue? Seems to have been taking forever.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 18, 2016)

I think the best time I went to the Dogstar was after the '95 riot. It had this weird blobby sculpture dripping from the ceiling.......it was a melted video projector ! Gentrification seemed miles away then. I think back then music was a hell of a lot more important than food. That's all changed.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 18, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Had to look up Coq d Argent. Thought it must be some new place in Brixton. But no its that swanky place in the City at Number One Poultry
> 
> Sums up that tosser. Smug bastard.



Coq d'Argent's the favoured spot in recent time for City based falls from high buildings. Just sayin..

Sixth death at restaurant Coq d’Argent as man plunges 80ft from roof


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 18, 2016)

teuchter said:


> You're always saying this. But it's nonsense. It really is in no way as simple as that, much as some would like to believe it is.



Its not nonsense. Its what I have seen happening. Especially over the arches.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 18, 2016)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I think the best time I went to the Dogstar was after the '95 riot. It had this weird blobby sculpture dripping from the ceiling.......it was a melted video projector ! Gentrification seemed miles away then. I think back then music was a hell of a lot more important than food. That's all changed.


True. But people's approach to food and eating out has changed dramatically everywhere since then. Options for eating out had been fairly desperate but it steadily became cheaper, better quality and more varied. Can't help feeling that it has gone a bit far though. Just now it is super trendy to be an interested foodie but I guess that the general public will eventually get bored by the constant attempts to "innovate".


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Its not nonsense. Its what I have seen happening. Especially over the arches.


It is nonsense. What are these "two opposing positions" that you think exist?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 18, 2016)

teuchter said:


> It is nonsense. What are these "two opposing positions" that you think exist?



I have had enough of arguing about the arches. All the people I know in Brixton supported the shopkeepers. Here on this forum it's been arguments about it. Showing some soliditary with small shopkeepers against a property developer is something I would have thought would bring people together on this forum.It hasn't.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I have had enough of arguing about the arches. All the people I know in Brixton support the shopkeepers. Here on this forum it's been arguments about it. Showing some soliditary with small shopkeepers against a property developer is something I would have thought would bring people together on this forum.It hasn't.


What are the "two opposing positions" you  were talking about? You were talking about the development of London generally. An argument about the arches isn't necessary to explain what these two positions are. If there is no middle ground they must be easy to clearly define.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I have had enough of arguing about the arches. All the people I know in Brixton supported the shopkeepers. Here on this forum it's been arguments about it. Showing some soliditary with small shopkeepers against a property developer is something I would have thought would bring people together on this forum.It hasn't.


Like Brixton, the make-up of the forum has changed and some of the loudest voices don't appear to give much of a shit about the things that concern people around Brixton. So long as they've got a shiny new cocktail bar, pop up or expensive restaurant to throw their money at, they're happy.

That's why you rarely - if ever - hear them supporting the shopkeepers or going on protests or doing anything to support those worse off than them. It's the self-interested sneery Blairite/Thatcher/I'm Alright Jack generation in full force and it's as depressing as fuck.

Thank fuck they don't represent a lot of the attitudes I hear in the real world.


----------



## Winot (Aug 18, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> I have had enough of arguing about the arches. All the people I know in Brixton supported the shopkeepers. Here on this forum it's been arguments about it. Showing some soliditary with small shopkeepers against a property developer is something I would have thought would bring people together on this forum.It hasn't.



Even within your example a middle ground has been mentioned on the boards - that of regenerating the Arches whilst retaining rights for the existing traders. 

Your argument that there is no middle ground is divisive. It makes it less likely that we can have a civilised discussion about complex issues, and risks labelling posters as the enemy if they don't agree with your viewpoint. I can't think of a better way to shut down discussion and put people off from posting, to be honest.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2016)

Winot said:


> I can't think of a better way to shut down discussion and put people off from posting, to be honest.


I'm pretty sure that sneering and personal digs really are the very best way to try and close down discussion and make this place appear thoroughly unappealing to new posters. I hear it said enough times out in the real world from people who choose not to post here as a result.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 18, 2016)

Winot said:


> I can't think of a better way to shut down discussion and put people off from posting, to be honest.



There is one - literally banning discussion with those you don't agree with. Then insulting them with cowardly generalised accusations that they can't reply to. Gramsci I'm not saying this is what you do but it's the direction you're going in when you announce that everyone falls neatly on one or other side of a supposed divide that you can't/won't actually define.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2016)

So sad walking past the closed shops along Brixton Arches...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2016)

editor said:


> So sad walking past the closed shops along Brixton Arches...


hope you've a few pictures of the ghost town


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> hope you've a few pictures of the ghost town


The piece I posted on Buzz last night has proved hugely popular with around 10k page views already...


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 18, 2016)

editor said:


> The piece I posted on Buzz last night has proved hugely popular with around 10k page views already...


*goes off to look*


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

Winot said:


> pressure on schools


The majority of middle class families i knew when i lived in Brixton (Milton road) only moved to the area because it was next to Dulwich college or Alleyns catchment area.Once the kid got accepted they pissed off back to the burbs.


----------



## Winot (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> The majority of middle class families i knew when i lived in Brixton (Milton road) only moved to the area because it was next to Dulwich college or Alleyns catchment area.Once the kid got accepted they pissed off back to the burbs.



If you can afford private schooling then you are rich. There are a lot of middle class families way below that income level.


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

Winot said:


> If you can afford private schooling then you are rich. There are a lot of middle class families way below that income level.


Ha ha poor you. like i said they are middle class.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 18, 2016)

teuchter said:


> There is one - literally banning discussion with those you don't agree with. Then insulting them with cowardly generalised accusations that they can't reply to. Gramsci I'm not saying this is what you do but it's the direction you're going in when you announce that everyone falls neatly on one or other side of a supposed divide that you can't/won't actually define.



This is what happens when I post up late at night. Almost deleted that bit. Should have gone on my intuition.

I was a bit harsh last night.

Back in the real world ,as Ed puts it, I have found it heartening that opposition to NRs plans has brought people together. From local Anarchists, Brixton Society to pissed off non aligned locals. A wide range of people. When I have been in Brixton chatting to people the opposition to NR has been overwhelming. Its been a gut reaction from a lot of people I know- a bit of Brixton is being destroyed. Same happened when the Rec was under threat. 

These small shopkeepers- Ive seen the strain its put on them- are at risk of losing there livelihoods. They have been up against with the dice loaded against them from the start.

This was an issue where one really did need to give support at the time. Time was pressing on and NR were not going to wait. And to me its been depressing to read the threads on the Arches here on the Brixton Forum. To much of the cannot make my mind up yet.  I really do not feel that the forum reflects general feeling in the offline Brixton.  It is a clear cut issue. Its "gentrification" for want of a better word. Its happening across London. This week alone in the papers - Dalston (Passing Clouds), Hatton Garden ( jewellers workshops under threat ) and Southwark ( long standing pubs in danger from property developers).


----------



## Winot (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Ha ha poor you. like i said they are middle class.



You seem to be implying that I am wrong to say that pressure on school places affects the middle class. The reason you give is that a small proportion of the middle class go private. That doesn't disprove my point.


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

Winot said:


> You seem to be implying that I am wrong to say that pressure on school places affects the middle class. The reason you give is that a small proportion of the middle class go private. That doesn't disprove my point.


I would say it affects working class kids more.The middle classes move into areas in London next good schools rated highly by offsted.There kids usually have private tuition and a better chance of being accepted in there chosen school.The working class have no options in either schooling or where the council decide to dump them next to live.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> The majority of middle class families i knew when i lived in Brixton (Milton road) only moved to the area because it was next to Dulwich college or Alleyns catchment area.Once the kid got accepted they pissed off back to the burbs.


That sounds like it *could* be a massive exaggeration.  How many families was that out of a fairly large postcode and how are you defining middle class?


----------



## Winot (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I would say it affects working class kids more.The middle classes move into areas in London next good schools rated highly by offsted.There kids usually have private tuition and a better chance of being accepted in there chosen school.The working class have no options in either schooling or where the council decide to jump them next to live.



Yes, which was why I said the lives of the middle class were easier in all sorts of ways.


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

discobastard said:


> That sounds like it *could* be a massive exaggeration.  How many families was that out of a fairly large postcode and how are you defining middle class?


Six families on one road.
How do you define middle class?


----------



## discobastard (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I would say it affects working class kids more.The middle classes move into areas in London next good schools rated highly by offsted.There kids usually have private tuition and a better chance of being accepted in there chosen school.The working class have no options in either schooling or where the council decide to jump them next to live.


People with greater mobility (i.e. more options because they have more money, through either working hard for it, being luck with investments or inheriting) do have more options yes.  That is not controversial.
'Middle classes.. usually have private tuition' - is again a massive generalisation.


----------



## Winot (Aug 18, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> This is what happens when I post up late at night. Almost deleted that bit. Should have gone on my intuition.
> 
> I was a bit harsh last night.



Fair play.


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

Winot said:


> Yes, which was why I said the lives of the middle class were easier in all sorts of ways.


So how does it effect the middle classes and school places?


----------



## discobastard (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Six families on one road.
> How do you define middle class?


Nope.  Back at you - it's your argument not mine.  How are you defining middle class, specifically with regard to your point about relocating purely for schooling.  And how long after they arrived did they generally 'piss off back to the burbs'.  Six months, a year, three years, ten years?


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

discobastard said:


> 'Middle classes.. usually have private tuition' - is again a massive generalisation.


Not in my experience nor my friend who is a private tutor.


----------



## Winot (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> So how does it effect the middle classes and school places?



Primarily by schools being busier and under more pressure financially I reckon. More pupils fewer resources. But as I indicated upthread, my view is that it is a failure of investment in public spending.


----------



## Winot (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Not in my experience nor my friend who is a private tutor.



I would imagine that someone who is a private tutor probably does come across a lot of families paying for private tuition.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Not in my experience nor my friend who is a private tutor.


All depends on how you define middle classes doesn't it.


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> The majority of middle class families i knew when i lived in Brixton (Milton road) only moved to the area because it was next to Dulwich college or Alleyns catchment area.Once the kid got accepted they pissed off back to the burbs.


Er..... You do know private schools don't work like that, don't you?


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Nope.  Back at you - it's your argument not mine.  How are you defining middle class, specifically with regard to your point about relocating purely for schooling.  And how long after they arrived did they generally 'piss off back to the burbs'.  Six months, a year, three years, ten years?


Once there kids get into there desired school.The tories where trying to stop that shit happening but did fuck all.


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Not in my experience nor my friend who is a private tutor.


People I meet who have private tuition are usually middle class

Middle classes usually have private tuition. 

A dog usually has four legs

Things with four legs are usually dogs. 

See the issue yet?


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

Winot said:


> I would imagine that someone who is a private tutor probably does come across a lot of families paying for private tuition.



Middle class and rich families yes of course.


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

Manter said:


> Er..... You do know private schools don't work like that, don't you?


you do yah.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Once there kids get into there desired school.The tories where trying to stop that shit happening but did fuck all.


This makes no sense, sorry.  How long did they stay on the road.  How long before their kid got into school were they there for and how long after they got in was it before they left?  Notwithstanding Manter's point that you don't need to live near a private school to send your kid there.  And how are you defining middle class?


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

Manter said:


> People I meet who have private tuition are usually middle class
> 
> Middle classes usually have private tuition.
> 
> ...


Whats your issue?
Do you know poor people that can afford private tuition?


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

discobastard said:


> This makes no sense, sorry.  How long did they stay on the road.  How long before their kid got into school were they there for and how long after they got in was it before they left?  Notwithstanding Manter's point that you don't need to live near a private school to send your kid there.  And how are you defining middle class?



Answer number one.I don't count the days before they move on but they do.
You have not defined middle class to me yet.
Why are you so defensive towards middle class posho types?


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Whats your issue?
> Do you know poor people that can afford private tuition?


Christ, you don't even understand the point. It's called fallacious categorical syllogism. Google it if you're struggling. And no I didn't have a private tutor, just to head off your next tedious idiocy.


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

Winot said:


> But as I indicated upthread, my view is that it is a failure of investment in public spending.


This i agree with you.


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Answer number one.I don't count the days before they move on but they do.
> You have not defined middle class to me yet.
> Why are you so defensive towards middle class posho types?


When making no sense, avoid answering any questions, or acknowledging your ignorance. Maybe I should redefine to 'politician's syllogism'


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

Manter said:


> Christ, you don't even understand the point. It's called fallacious categorical syllogism.


You are posh aren't you.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Answer number one.I don't count the days before they move on but they do.
> You have not defined middle class to me yet.
> Why are you so defensive towards middle class posho types?


OK.  So they are there for an unspecified amount of time.  I am not sure whether that is a good or bad thing.

Your point, that you raised, is about middle class people.  I am considering your point.  And so the onus is on you to define middle class, not me.

I am not defending middle class posho types (it is usually the upper classes that are defined as poshos IME but lets park that).  I am merely asking you to clarify your stance.

I'm not trying to undermine you.  I am trying to understand exactly whom you are talking about - but you don't appear to want to do that, and so can't consider your point seriously.  That is all.


----------



## Manter (Aug 18, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> You are posh aren't you.


you're really dim, aren't you?


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

Manter said:


> When making no sense, avoid answering any questions, or acknowledging your ignorance. Maybe I should redefine to 'politician's syllogism'


I have tried but you and your mates have steamed in on the defence with latin and all sorts.You seem the need to defend what i have witnessed.So whats the point.


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

Manter said:


> you're really dim, aren't you?


To an ignorant posho yes i am.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 18, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Brixton on Radio 4 this evening. Programme on the Brexit. One room had small group of people from Brixton the other from Boston in Lincolnshire. Both rooms were asked the same questions on how they felt about Brexit and the future.



Thx for highlighting this Gramsci. Fascinating stuff. The Boston group make some crucial points. They had lost faith in their local govt in addressing their huge immigration. They weren't happy to be associated with Farage. They feel maligned as well as being targeted as racists.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 18, 2016)

Think we're done here.


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

Manter said:


> you're really dim, aren't you?


To a posho yah i am


----------



## sealion (Aug 18, 2016)

discobastard said:


> Think we're done here.


Toodle pip.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 18, 2016)

Winot said:


> When are they planning on finishing Electric Avenue? Seems to have been taking forever.


good question and this morning when I was there some of the traders were speaking about the refuRb and not happy at all from what I overheard, no detail I'm afraid but I did hear the name 'Hopkins' muttered through clenched teeth.....maybe editor or Tricky Skills should investigate....


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 18, 2016)

Winot said:


> If you can afford private schooling then you are rich. There are a lot of middle class families way below that income level.


.....they can always downsize from renting a villa in Tuscany for the summer to a Cornish cottage if needs must


----------



## teuchter (Aug 19, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> This is what happens when I post up late at night. Almost deleted that bit. Should have gone on my intuition.
> 
> I was a bit harsh last night.
> 
> ...



What's a clear cut issue? That what we call gentrification is happening across London? Yes that's a clear cut issue and I think you'd find that 95% of posters here agree that yes it is a thing that is happening. I think you'd find a similar proportion would agree that it has significant negative consequences for many. But the question of what to do about it is not a clear cut issue. People posting on here about how sad or angry they are to see the arches businesses going does not really help the arches businesses. 

I think you assume that people who don't explicitly post that they are sad to see it, don't care about it. I don't think that's true. They might do stuff offline and not feel the need to advertise that fact here. They might feel sad about it but feel that there's not really anything they can do that will make a difference. They might just not have time in between the other things they do in their lives which might include helping out for other causes. Or yes, they might just not be that bothered about it.

How to respond is not a clear cut issue. You might think that reciting poetry at a planning meeting is a productive strategy. In my opinion it's not, because planning committees don't make their decisions based on what poetry is recited at them. I might even say these things are counterproductive because campaigns that focus on strategies that are unlikely to have an effect gives people false hope and wastes time. It appears to me that some of the arches businesses might have been misled in their hopes about what can come about as a result of objecting to an application for planning permission. It appears that if I or others say these things, in your binary approach you decide we are "opposed" to the businesses or the campaign or whatever, or put us in the "won't make up their minds" category. But the fact is that it's a complicated issue (I mean the wider issue across London) and deciding on workable solutions is difficult.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 19, 2016)

teuchter said:


> What's a clear cut issue? That what we call gentrification is happening across London? Yes that's a clear cut issue and I think you'd find that 95% of posters here agree that yes it is a thing that is happening. I think you'd find a similar proportion would agree that it has significant negative consequences for many. But the question of what to do about it is not a clear cut issue. People posting on here about how sad or angry they are to see the arches businesses going does not really help the arches businesses.
> 
> I think you assume that people who don't explicitly post that they are sad to see it, don't care about it. I don't think that's true. They might do stuff offline and not feel the need to advertise that fact here. They might feel sad about it but feel that there's not really anything they can do that will make a difference. They might just not have time in between the other things they do in their lives which might include helping out for other causes. Or yes, they might just not be that bothered about it.
> 
> How to respond is not a clear cut issue. You might think that reciting poetry at a planning meeting is a productive strategy. In my opinion it's not, because planning committees don't make their decisions based on what poetry is recited at them. I might even say these things are counterproductive because campaigns that focus on strategies that are unlikely to have an effect gives people false hope and wastes time. It appears to me that some of the arches businesses might have been misled in their hopes about what can come about as a result of objecting to an application for planning permission. It appears that if I or others say these things, in your binary approach you decide we are "opposed" to the businesses or the campaign or whatever, or put us in the "won't make up their minds" category. But the fact is that it's a complicated issue (I mean the wider issue across London) and deciding on workable solutions is difficult.


I would like to add my six pence worth to this.

These arches have been there since at least 1862 and are well and truly amortised by now. Moreover in the 1940s the railways companies had to be bailed out and nationalised - as again Railtrack did in 2001.

Given that the arches are public property paid for long ago, it is clearly a political decision that they are now assets to be made to sweat.

Personally I cannot see any harm in using high impact means of demonstrating anger and concern - provided they are within the law.

I have met people from places like Bromley, Kingston and Putney who ask me about what is happening about the arches. The demonstrator's message is getting through to the public - via the media.
Unfortunately the message is not penetrating to the inner sanctum of Lambeth Council, Network Rail or the government.

One wonders is if might be time for another crack at the Mayor/GLA. After all the Mayor aspires to take control of the local rail network and there is still a lot to play for, some of the traders might well want to reclaim their renovated units - subject to rent guarantees.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 19, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I would like to add my six pence worth to this.
> 
> These arches have been there since at least 1862 and are well and truly amortised by now. Moreover in the 1940s the railways companies had to be bailed out and nationalised - as again Railtrack did in 2001.
> 
> ...



The problem with the "high impact means of demonstrating anger and concern" in this case is that we can see they didn't work (although, arguably, partially, if the rent concessions that NR have offered go beyond what they would have offered if there'd been no campaign).

I agree these means can be effective and I'm not against them in principle but I don't see this was a situation where there was much scope for them to have a big impact, because the council had to make their decision within legal constraints about what they can actually do (I'm still open to someone more knowledgeable than me telling us that they could indeed have imposed rent caps, by the way, but information about how this could be achieved seems not to be forthcoming).

You're right it's a political decision that NR's assets are made to sweat. What's going on behind all this is a move to sell off lots of their assets for short-term gain - pressure being put on them from government. I am completely opposed to this. If anyone would like to sign the petition against it, look here:

Privatising Network Rail: A £10 billion ticket to disaster

You'll notice there that part of the argument _against _NR selling off property is lost opportunity for a publicly owned railway to benefit from revenue from renting out property. And we can get back into the argument about whether NR's role is, effectively, to subsidise small businesses in their property rather than maximise revenue for the maintenance of the publicly owned railway infrastructure. Another reason for me why this whole issue is not "clear cut". There may be a good reason to enforce rent caps for some locations but I'd rather see it apply to all landlords in those locations than just to the one which uses rental income for public rather than private benefit.

As far as I understand, the aspiration of the Mayor (I think actually TfL) to take control of the local rail network means the operation of the franchise (ie running the trains), not ownership of the infrastructure, which would remain with NR. So I don't think that would actually make any difference in this situation.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2016)

The Prince Albert is closed over the weekend but if you want a bit of Brixton-esque action witrh quite a few exiled drinkers, hop on a bus to Tulse Hill: Brixton Buzz bring the live funk and party tunes to the Tulse Hill Railway tonight, 19th Aug

Last night i was really made aware of how many decent pubs have gone. With the Albert currently out of action, last night really brought home the fact of how many normal and affordable pubs have been lost. A few years ago, I would have gone to the Grosvenor (closed), Canterbury (flattened and replaced by Pop Bollock) or maybe Kaff (chain burger bar). We walked up to Hoot but they were charging a £5 with their horrible bouncers making anyone reluctant to hand over their money, and the Effra Social was being wacky with ping pong. All that seems left is the Effra Hall Tavern....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 19, 2016)

I just stay home and inject smack into my cock.

That feels like the old days.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 19, 2016)

editor said:


> Grosvenor (closed).



two years closed, vandalised, standing empty and rotting, the council still haven't turned down the latest planning application and told the wankers at golfrate to sling their hook


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2016)

At last! Night tube services into Brixton launch tonight, Friday 19th Aug


----------



## ash (Aug 19, 2016)

Maharani said:


> I went to have a look the other day. I was a bit meh about it.



I'm not sure what's happening but they created a nice environment. I only ate at the Indian as it was so nice and being veggie the South American stalls probably wouldn't have much. It had a very local/ South American feel. The guy from the vegan/carnivore Indian said he was planning to open a restaurant in Dulwich.? I will miss it.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2016)

ash said:


> I'm not sure what's happening but they created a nice environment. I only ate at the Indian as it was so nice and being veggie the South American stalls probably wouldn't have much. It had a very local/ South American feel. The guy from the vegan/carnivore Indian said he was planning to open a restaurant in Dulwich.? I will miss it.


I like the vibe there too., It doesn't seem as desperately wannabe hip as Pop Brixton and it seemed to be aimed far more at locals. They worked hard to make that place happen and it's a real shame that it's being taken away from them.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 19, 2016)

teuchter said:


> What's a clear cut issue? That what we call gentrification is happening across London? Yes that's a clear cut issue and I think you'd find that 95% of posters here agree that yes it is a thing that is happening. I think you'd find a similar proportion would agree that it has significant negative consequences for many. But the question of what to do about it is not a clear cut issue. People posting on here about how sad or angry they are to see the arches businesses going does not really help the arches businesses.
> 
> I think you assume that people who don't explicitly post that they are sad to see it, don't care about it. I don't think that's true. They might do stuff offline and not feel the need to advertise that fact here. They might feel sad about it but feel that there's not really anything they can do that will make a difference. They might just not have time in between the other things they do in their lives which might include helping out for other causes. Or yes, they might just not be that bothered about it.
> 
> How to respond is not a clear cut issue. You might think that reciting poetry at a planning meeting is a productive strategy. In my opinion it's not, because planning committees don't make their decisions based on what poetry is recited at them. I might even say these things are counterproductive because campaigns that focus on strategies that are unlikely to have an effect gives people false hope and wastes time. It appears to me that some of the arches businesses might have been misled in their hopes about what can come about as a result of objecting to an application for planning permission. It appears that if I or others say these things, in your binary approach you decide we are "opposed" to the businesses or the campaign or whatever, or put us in the "won't make up their minds" category. But the fact is that it's a complicated issue (I mean the wider issue across London) and deciding on workable solutions is difficult.



Did I say how to respond is a clear cut issue? No I did not. The issue is clear cut to me however.

I agree with CH1 post on this. I might not agree with all the way this was opposed. But let a thousand flowers bloom is what I think. I have found it interesting to see how people have opposed this in there different ways.

On your second paragraph. I had conversation last night with one of the (nearly) full time activists here. And as at it happens pointed out all that you say in your second paragraph. I have my differences with some of them.

As for Potent Whisper- "poetry reading" as you put it. I support that 100%. You and me might be into the detail. But take a step back. Potent had been more successful in his strategy of keeping this in public eye. As an acquaintance pointed out to me a few days ago. The quiet way that I do of turning up to consultation meetings , reading reports , writing in comments has failed. The system stacked against one. That is the issue. My placard waving friends are right sometimes.

I do not post up all I hear on a public forum. There are divisions and arguments about strategy in offline Brixton. Im wary of putting to much up here as I know Council look at site. Also some of the people I know do a lot, more than me, and I am not going to criticise them online.

I disagree with arches business being misled. From my experience they are just ordinary people who feel they have done the right thing and been earning a living then been shafted by big business. With a Labour Council , in there eyes, being useless. They are not being manipulated by outside agitators.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 19, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The problem with the "high impact means of demonstrating anger and concern" in this case is that we can see they didn't work (although, arguably, partially, if the rent concessions that NR have offered go beyond what they would have offered if there'd been no campaign).
> 
> I agree these means can be effective and I'm not against them in principle but I don't see this was a situation where there was much scope for them to have a big impact, because the council had to make their decision within legal constraints about what they can actually do (I'm still open to someone more knowledgeable than me telling us that they could indeed have imposed rent caps, by the way, but information about how this could be achieved seems not to be forthcoming).
> 
> ...



Battles are fought on specific issues. In this case its NR. 

Rent controls should be brought back for all commercial property. I do not think many , except property owners , would oppose that.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 19, 2016)

teuchter said:


> The problem with the "high impact means of demonstrating anger and concern" in this case is that we can see they didn't work (although, arguably, partially, if the rent concessions that NR have offered go beyond what they would have offered if there'd been no campaign).
> 
> I agree these means can be effective and I'm not against them in principle but I don't see this was a situation where there was much scope for them to have a big impact, because the council had to make their decision within legal constraints about what they can actually do (I'm still open to someone more knowledgeable than me telling us that they could indeed have imposed rent caps, by the way, but information about how this could be achieved seems not to be forthcoming).
> 
> ...



Not to be flippant. But as my old neighbour said to me when the economic crisis hit. Capitalism is rubbish. 

Whats happening to the small business in the arches is prime demonstration.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 19, 2016)

Cycled home tonight down CHL. The new "Rum Kitchen" next to Bookmongers ( my favourite shop in CHL) had *Three *security guards outside. All looking the business with earpieces and all. Is this really necessary?

I see this in shops in West End ( Bond Street). Its a statement as much as security. Rum reminded me of it. 

Down in Brixton Station road at the Portuguese cafe , which sells alcohol, no bouncers.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 19, 2016)

Just saw my first blatant Brixton homophobic abuse in some years. 

Black guy walking with a white friend (in their 30s I should think) past Eckovision in the direction of the Dogstar.
Another black guy lurking outside the arches calls out in a Jamaican <stage whisper> -  "Batty Boy!"

Somewhat to my surprise the person slandered turned round and shouted foul mouthed abuse back.

Not sure if that counts as a win for the homophobe - I guess if you are homophobically inclined it's a win-win situation.
Either the victim reacts and you win - or the victim internalises the anger and you win.

What a pity Brixton still harbours this behaviour - and from what might be called the pre-gentrification generation.


----------



## bimble (Aug 19, 2016)

CH1 said:


> it's a win-win situation.
> Either the victim reacts and you win - or the victim internalises the anger and you win.


yep. Shout homophobic / misogynist / racist abuse at people and one way or another mostly you just can't loose. 
The batty boy shouting thing is strong around here i think, I've seen it too. But one of the things that's interesting and unique about the area is that there's lots of that and also one of the biggest most well established gay communities in London. And almost all of the time somehow it's ok.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2016)

Winot said:


> You seem to be implying that I am wrong to say that pressure on school places affects the middle class. The reason you give is that a small proportion of the middle class go private. That doesn't disprove my point.



Of course it doesn't.

There's often a significant difference in the social and financial capital that a middle-class family can deploy to circumvent or relive that pressure, as compared to a working-class family, though.

I'm not just talking about the private school option, here. I'm talking about being able to afford supplementary education; being able to call on professional friends for testimonials or "old school tie" stuff; being able to afford private transport for your kid to be schooled out-of-area.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> I would say it affects working class kids more.The middle classes move into areas in London next good schools rated highly by offsted.There kids usually have private tuition and a better chance of being accepted in there chosen school.The working class have no options in either schooling or where the council decide to jump them next to live.



I think a bit too much thought gets concentrated on people moving to be near "good" schools, and not enough on people like my foster-mum's neighbours in Balham, who used to cab their two kids to and from a prep school in Wandsworth every day, and now cab them to a selective school in Kingston. I don't know many w/c parents who can afford £160 a week for freighting their kids back and forth to school, but apparently several dozen parents at that school do so, from allover London.


----------



## T & P (Aug 19, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Just saw my first blatant Brixton homophobic abuse in some years.
> 
> Black guy walking with a white friend (in their 30s I should think) past Eckovision in the direction of the Dogstar.
> Another black guy lurking outside the arches calls out in a Jamaican <stage whisper> -  "Batty Boy!"
> ...


Mmm... I'm not convinced it's a win-win situation for the homophobe. Surely it depends on the abuse being shouted back. If someone responds 'fuck off with your homophobic bigoted shit' or something to that effect, I can't imagine many bystanders having an issue with it. Confronting bigots and letting them know such behaviour will not be tolerated is a good thing IMO.

If someone shouted racist abuse back it'd be a different issue of course.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> You are posh aren't you.



I know you're a Millwall supporter, so what I'm about to ask you might be difficult, but try not to be an even bigger twat than being a Lions supporter makes you, eh?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 19, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> .....they can always downsize from renting a villa in Tuscany for the summer to a Cornish cottage if needs must



Have you seen the price of a summer Cornish cottage rental? A fucking ducal palace in Tuscany is probably cheaper!


----------



## bimble (Aug 19, 2016)

T & P said:


> Mmm... I'm not convinced it's a win-win situation for the homophobe. Surely it depends on the abuse being shouted back. If someone responds 'fuck off with your homophobic bigoted shit' or something to that effect, I can't imagine many bystanders having an issue with it. Confronting bigots and letting them know such behaviour will not be tolerated is a good thing IMO.
> 
> If someone shouted racist abuse back it'd be a different issue of course.


Maybe, if the people being abused are quite up for a physical fight that could work. But generally, street-shouters target those who can't feasibly like physically fight back. Like women on their own getting shouted at/ commented on as they walk by, what are the options there. The kind of people who shout abuse in the street generally do it from a position of safety, secure in the knowledge that there's no comeback for them from the violence they are doing.


----------



## T & P (Aug 19, 2016)

bimble said:


> Maybe, if the people being abused are quite up for a physical fight that could work. But generally, street-shouters target those who can't feasibly like physically fight back. Like women on their own getting shouted at/ commented on as they walk by, what are the options there. The kind of people who shout abuse in the street generally do it from a position of safety, secure in the knowledge that there's no comeback for them from the violence they are doing.


I agree, but I was questioning the notion that it is always a win-win situation for the bully. If someone shouts abuse back and succeeds in shutting up the bigot, then the bigot loses. Of course if a fight ensues and things escalate it could be a different story.


----------



## bimble (Aug 19, 2016)

Yes, sure, and may there be many more instances of what you're talking about (street-abusers being challenged and shut up by either targets or interested passers by).

I had a really nice moment on a bus the other day, a bit relevantly:
It was late, man got on drunk and shouting racist shit "you black people you think you have special rights well you don't etc' .
i was upstairs, and the young man who the drunk shouter had just been shouting at came up the stairs doing a funny raised eyebrow face and me and him and another woman sat up there had a really good laugh for a few stops, taking the piss from above. No confrontation required, no engagement, just ridicule.
The shouting man stumbled off the bus a couple of stops down, the sad fuck,  having failed to successfully hurt anyone.


----------



## sealion (Aug 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I know you're a Millwall supporter, so what I'm about to ask you might be difficult, but try not to be an even bigger twat than being a Lions supporter makes you, eh?


Yes guvnor.

(Sent from a 3310 using my knuckles to type).


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 20, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Yes guvnor.


You going tomorrow?  Closest game of the season for me.  Expecting to get humped


----------



## sealion (Aug 20, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> You going tomorrow?   Expecting to get humped


Yes.expecting a nil nil.


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 20, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> I know you're a Millwall supporter, so what I'm about to ask you might be difficult, but try not to be an even bigger twat than being a Lions supporter makes you, eh?



Have a great weekend you cunt 

Are you a DHFC new fan by any chance - or just another old pretend supporter like me who doesn't go anymore and lives in the past....who do\did you pretend to support?


----------



## Rushy (Aug 20, 2016)

bimble said:


> Maybe, if the people being abused are quite up for a physical fight that could work. But generally, street-shouters target those who can't feasibly like physically fight back. Like women on their own getting shouted at/ commented on as they walk by, what are the options there. The kind of people who shout abuse in the street generally do it from a position of safety, secure in the knowledge that there's no comeback for them from the violence they are doing.


I had already forgotten about it but funnily enough I was called a batty boy on Thursday late afternoon, walking down Station Road. Older Caribbean guy, literally sneered it into my ear as I walked past him. I shot him a wink and carried on. 

Not exactly a frequent occurrence but certainly not the first time something like that's happened.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 20, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> Have a great weekend you cunt
> 
> Are you a DHFC new fan by any chance - or just another old pretend supporter like me who doesn't go anymore and lives in the past....who do\did you pretend to support?



WHUFC. Haven't been for ages because I fucking hate sitting during a match. It feels totally wrong.


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 20, 2016)

Saw the French woman that was on the Louis Theroux show on alcoholism, based at kch. It looks like her health has deteriorated significantly since the show was made. Very sad.


----------



## bimble (Aug 20, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> Saw the French woman that was on the Louis Theroux show on alcoholism, based at kch. It looks like her health has deteriorated significantly since the show was made. Very sad.


Orally, as her shitty boyfriend called her, as I recall.


----------



## brixtonblade (Aug 20, 2016)

Sea Lion said:


> Yes.expecting a nil nil.


Balls


----------



## sealion (Aug 20, 2016)

brixtonblade said:


> Balls



Pm'd you.


----------



## Manter (Aug 20, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> Did I say how to respond is a clear cut issue? No I did not. The issue is clear cut to me however.
> 
> I agree with CH1 post on this. I might not agree with all the way this was opposed. But let a thousand flowers bloom is what I think. I have found it interesting to see how people have opposed this in there different ways.
> 
> ...


There is a middle ground. I'm it. I think the traders should have been protected, but think the campaign to protect them lurched from incoherent to disasterous. Glitter and poetry is cute, but in a planning review you'd be better off with a good trawl through the statutes and leases, and a series of objections written in conjunction with a shit hot lawyer. If the plan was to protect the traders' livelihoods, tactics should have been hard nosed and inclusive; if it was to make a general protest about gentrification, fine, but don't pretend to the traders that glitter and poetry will help. 

The campaign alienated some people who were keen to get involved for the same reason debates on here can be alienating- entrenched extreme positions, no interest in other points of view, name calling, declarations people 'weren't welcome'.... All a mistake in my view. The way to be successful in a single issue campaign is to leave all the other
issues out of it, so it can include, energise and involve as many people as possible.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 20, 2016)

Manter said:


> There is a middle ground. I'm it. I think the traders should have been protected, but think the campaign to protect them lurched from incoherent to disasterous. Glitter and poetry is cute, but in a planning review you'd be better off with a good trawl through the statutes and leases, and a series of objections written in conjunction with a shit hot lawyer. If the plan was to protect the traders' livelihoods, tactics should have been hard nosed and inclusive; if it was to make a general protest about gentrification, fine, but don't pretend to the traders that glitter and poetry will help.
> 
> The campaign alienated some people who were keen to get involved for the same reason debates on here can be alienating- entrenched extreme positions, no interest in other points of view, name calling, declarations people 'weren't welcome'.... All a mistake in my view. The way to be successful in a single issue campaign is to leave all the other
> issues out of it, so it can include, energise and involve as many people as possible.


Can't like this enough. 

The campaign needed to come at the evictions from many different directions. Noisy protest and keeping it in the public eye being about 5% of it. That's just short term tactics that never achieves anything and didn't in this case. 

Was there a coherent well thought out strategy, looking at all and every avenue and devised with the help of professionals in the area? Was there an action plan with a timetable to support this strategy? Was this strategy and timetable then agreed and singed off by as many of the arches traders as possible? 

Or did the traders just listen to people who can write an emotive but useless blog post, carry out the protests, put murals and signs on the shops and feel this was the best and only way to go about saving their shops? 

These are genuine questions, to which I don't expect an answer, because they are asking for specifics, which I don't believe we're in place.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2016)

All these people suddenly full of ideas, suggestions and criticisms about what the campaigners and traders _should_ have done to save their livelihoods.

Makes you wonder they did when they were needed. Precisely fuck all seems to be the answer in most cases.


----------



## Manter (Aug 21, 2016)

editor said:


> All these people suddenly full of ideas, suggestions and criticisms about what the campaigners and traders _should_ have done to save their livelihoods.
> 
> Makes you wonder they did when they were needed. Precisely fuck all seems to be the answer in most cases.


I and two lawyers that live on my street offered help. Two of us were ignored, one of us was roundly abused as a 'gentrifier'. I happen to know Mr Retro offered help too.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2016)

Looking at Rosa's Thai Cafe which David Clapson mentioned in last month's thread.

Change of use to A3 was already approved in June, when the council entered into an interesting little section 106 agreement.

The legal work for this Lambeth Council section 106 was done by Camden Legal Services (see page 1).
Our senior planning officer, who signs all these things off, has for the last year been David Joyce, formerly of Camden Planning.
Mr Joyce is now back with Camden Planning as head of department.

I also would like to draw attention to a couple of further points:
The company owning  36 Atlantic Road (Shan Investments) also owns 19/19A, 21/21A Electric Avenue and 32 Atlantic Road

These properties are all potentially part of the improvement scheme for the Electric Avenue/Atlantic Road Triangle (Townscape Heritage Initiative).

I would like to pose the question: Are public and lottery funds being used to enable landlords of badly maintained shops to turn them into Yuppy Thai Fish restaurants at public expense?

The Rosa's application is still grinding on, and there is enough supporting docuentation to re-write the Bible.

Given that permission to turn a long-standing Caribbean oriented grocery shop into Hispter Heaven has already been passed as a delegated (non planning committee) decision, and signed off En Passant as it were by Mr Joyce, there seems little chance that there the latest application will be refused.

Final question: there are at photos of planning notices posted up in the street for the latest applications (full permission and signage - 16/04232/FUL & 16/04233/ADV).  Did anyone see notices for the application already approved? (16/00300/FUL).

I guess Lambeth Scrutiny Committee would be limited in what they could ask about this - given the guvnor has now flown the nest back to Camden - meanwhile also outsourcing more Lambeth work this time to Camden Legal Services.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2016)

Manter said:


> I and two lawyers that live on my street offered help. Two of us were ignored, one of us was roundly abused as a 'gentrifier'. I happen to know Mr Retro offered help too.


That seems odd. Which traders did you approach?  Why do you think that they were wary of accepting your help?

What is the background of the person they accused of being a gentrifier? Can you shine any light on why they might have been reluctant to accept their help. I can certainly understand why some traders may be suspicious and wary of some people getting involved seeing as how they were shifted by Network Rail and Lambeth.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2016)

Sat night out in Brixton: 

















A Saturday night out in Brixton: Effra Hall Tavern, Effra Social, Dogstar and Club 414


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2016)

CH1 said:


> View attachment 91311
> Looking at Rosa's Thai Cafe which David Clapson mentioned in last month's thread.
> 
> Change of use to A3 was already approved in June, when the council entered into an interesting little section 106 agreement.


That link isn't working. What was this agreement?


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2016)

I've no problem with the Domino Club holding loud, all day events, but I do wish they hadn't started pointing their hefty sound system directly at the block.


----------



## Reiabuzz (Aug 21, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> Saw the French woman that was on the Louis Theroux show on alcoholism, based at kch. It looks like her health has deteriorated significantly since the show was made. Very sad.



I see her around quite often. Doesn't seem any worse in recent times. Always got a can with her but looks alright really.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 21, 2016)

Manter said:


> There is a middle ground. I'm it. I think the traders should have been protected, but think the campaign to protect them lurched from incoherent to disasterous. Glitter and poetry is cute, but in a planning review you'd be better off with a good trawl through the statutes and leases, and a series of objections written in conjunction with a shit hot lawyer. If the plan was to protect the traders' livelihoods, tactics should have been hard nosed and inclusive; if it was to make a general protest about gentrification, fine, but don't pretend to the traders that glitter and poetry will help.
> 
> The campaign alienated some people who were keen to get involved for the same reason debates on here can be alienating- entrenched extreme positions, no interest in other points of view, name calling, declarations people 'weren't welcome'.... All a mistake in my view. The way to be successful in a single issue campaign is to leave all the other
> issues out of it, so it can include, energise and involve as many people as possible.



From what I saw of the opposition it included a wide range of people.

I do feel when the Dell went it was a loss. As he was good at getting people together.

From what I have heard some of the shopkeepers are still pursuing a legal route.

I don't feel that Potent Whispers actions were disastrous. I thought they were positive.

To add: on the planning application. Brixton Society put in objections based on planning regs. I put in saying it was contrary to spirit of the Brixton SPD. To be told by a senior officer in Regen that the Brixton SPD was just "aspirational." The planning application that NR put in was against planning guidelines- planning officer said so at the meeting- yet Cllrs still voted it in. Except for one lone Cllr.

I am someone who has for years done things through all the "proper channels". Turned up to planning meetings, consultations where planning guidelines are consulted on etc.

When it comes down to actually all this meaning something it turns out I was wasting my time.

So Potent Whispers direct action I’m fully behind it.

And this is a case of gentrification - for want of a better word. Its something that a lot of local people I know saw straight away. So cannot be put to one side in opposition to the plans of NR.

Also I know from personal experience what its like to be up against a big property owner. They grind one down, pick people off individually, threaten people who may oppose them. Im not going to criticise the shopkeepers. They did there best. Its all very well from the outside to say that they should have done this or that. When ur in it its not so easy.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 21, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I don't really get the point. It's a t-shirt design that is 60+ years too late in delivering its message.








*Herne Hill, May 2015*​


----------



## bimble (Aug 21, 2016)

I saw those two at the camberwell fair thing in Burgess Park yesterday, best t shirts I've seen for ages .


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2016)

bimble said:


> I saw those two at the camberwell fair thing in Burgess Park yesterday, best t shirts I've seen for ages .


They told me that they'd sold shitloads of those shirts since I posted up that feature!


----------



## spitfire (Aug 21, 2016)

editor said:


> They told me that they'd sold shitloads of those shirts since I posted up that feature!



i've bought 4.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 21, 2016)

My dad (Irish), remembers those signs, he has one of them, me another, my brother (still lives in Dublin) is down for one and my friend Yvonne (Black British/Jamaican) asked for one as well.


----------



## bimble (Aug 21, 2016)

spitfire said:


> My dad (Irish), remembers those signs, he has one of them, me another, my brother (still lives in Dublin) is down for one and my friend Yvonne (Black British/Jamaican) asked for one as well.



What, the original no blacks no irish no dogs signs? What's it like - what's it made of , is it hand written ? Or do you mean reproduction ones .

edit: I think maybe you meant the t shirts.


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2016)

spitfire said:


> My dad (Irish), remembers those signs, he has one of them, me another, my brother (still lives in Dublin) is down for one and my friend Yvonne (Black British/Jamaican) asked for one as well.


If it's a real one from the period that he should consider photographing it and sharing it because there's only one documented sign online - and there's some doubts about its authenticity too (not that I'm doubting that these signs existed).


----------



## spitfire (Aug 21, 2016)

He doesn't have one. He says he remembers them. Maybe it was a 2nd hand account. He's over next weekend. I'll ask him.


----------



## bimble (Aug 21, 2016)

I met an oldish bloke couple of weeks ago in Ireland, he was talking about seeing those signs too when he first came here to London looking for work. Then he said how things have changed, how nobody seems to have a problem with the Irish anymore but the hate has moved on.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2016)

editor said:


> That link isn't working. What was this agreement?


As far as I can see it merely refers to permitted hours and the need for a "fat trap" to protect the drains.
But it does state it was drawn up by Camden Legal Services, and also gave the information about the Lloyds Bank mortgage, which enabled cross reference to find the other properties owned by Shan Investments Ltd.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 22, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The planning application that NR put in was against planning guidelines- planning officer said so at the meeting-



In what way?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 22, 2016)

There are often very good articles in Vice, including on the gentrification theme but this one is pretty bad, a full-on judgemental hate-fest. Maybe the author spends too much time reading u75. I actually agree that the dress code is distasteful but as ever the attack is then focused on a fictionally homogeneous group of people - customers and people who work there - rather than the people who run the thing and make decisions about door policy.

And I don't really understand how the Fridge Bar having a "no tracksuits" policy was ok but this one is not. As far as I can see, we can suspect the same intention in either case.

A 'No Tracksuits' Dress Code Is Social Engineering At Its Worst | VICE | United Kingdom


----------



## CH1 (Aug 22, 2016)

teuchter said:


> There are often very good articles in Vice, including on the gentrification theme but this one is pretty bad, a full-on judgemental hate-fest. Maybe the author spends too much time reading u75. I actually agree that the dress code is distasteful but as ever the attack is then focused on a fictionally homogeneous group of people - customers and people who work there - rather than the people who run the thing and make decisions about door policy.
> 
> And I don't really understand how the Fridge Bar having a "no tracksuits" policy was ok but this one is not. As far as I can see, we can suspect the same intention in either case.
> 
> A 'No Tracksuits' Dress Code Is Social Engineering At Its Worst | VICE | United Kingdom


I would call it a diatribe. But surely the tracksuit bottoms bit is just aimed at the overweight? If you are running a hedonistic night "space" surely you wouldn't want overweight slobs marring the carefully planned atmosphere?

People with tracksuit bottoms are always welcome at the Beehive - since they are likely to be very thirsty.


----------



## bimble (Aug 22, 2016)

^ there'a a whole thread for that article. ..
Brixton Beach Boulevard introduces No Tracksuit dress code


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 22, 2016)

There's a thread ab


CH1 said:


> I would call it a diatribe. But surely the tracksuit bottoms bit is just aimed at the overweight? If you are running a hedonistic night "space" surely you wouldn't want overweight slobs marring the carefully planned atmosphere?
> 
> People with tracksuit bottoms are always welcome at the Beehive - since they are likely to be very thirsty.



I am trying convince myself this post is a form of satire...


----------



## discobastard (Aug 22, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> I am trying convince myself this post is a form of satire...



Apparently not, even Wetherspoons is at it.

Enjoy a pint in a Wetherspoons pub? From today if you wear THIS you'll be DENIED entry


----------



## teuchter (Aug 22, 2016)

bimble said:


> ^ there'a a whole thread for that article. ..
> Brixton Beach Boulevard introduces No Tracksuit dress code


Oh, I see. I'm on a forced ignore thing that means I don't see half the threads in the Brixton forum.

However I see from your posts in that thread that you broadly agree with me, for which I'd like to offer my congratulations.


----------



## MissL (Aug 22, 2016)

*“Sweatpants are a sign of defeat. You lost control of your life so you bought some sweatpants.”*

― Karl Lagerfeld

This quote never fails to make me laugh... at him of course


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 22, 2016)

teuchter said:


> In what way?



The NR planning application did not follow guidelines on the proportions of retail and bars/ restaurants on one site. The application was asking for more permission for more A3 uses (bars etc) than it should to follow planning guidelines.

One Cllr said he was not happy with this but would still vote for the application.

It was valid planning reason to knock the application back.

Planning officer did say something about this being due to allowing present business ability to come back. But I didn’t really understand this. Nor did the Cllrs on the committee question the planning officer or NR further on this. Which they should have done. As its a material planning issue.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 22, 2016)

Gramsci said:


> The NR planning application did not follow guidelines on the proportions of retail and bars/ restaurants on one site. The application was asking for more permission for more A3 uses (bars etc) than it should to follow planning guidelines.
> 
> One Cllr said he was not happy with this but would still vote for the application.
> 
> ...



I think this is the relevant bit from the minutes which CH1 posted a link to on the other thread:



> Local Plan policy dictated that no more than two in five consecutive ground floor units in the primary shopping area should be in food and drink use at one time. However, the existing food and drink related uses fronting Brixton Station Road were proposed to be retained in terms of their use and would therefore result in more than two in five consecutive units for food and drink use. Officers considered that the scheme complied with Policy PN3 on the basis that the proposals sought to facilitate the return of the existing tenants and that there would be no net increase in the number of food and drink units on Brixton Station Road.


----------



## laughalot (Aug 23, 2016)

not sure.....Lambeth Local Plan... policy  Q19 (this was in the draft version not sure what it is listed as now) - Historic Environment Strategy....In order to ensure that the historic environment continues to play a positive strategic role, the Council will:
(i) use its planning powers (including enforcement powers) to ensure that special regard is paid to sustaining and enhancing the historic environment.
Also Policy PN3 - Brixton ...as already pointed out.....
Brixton's role as a distinctive major multicultural and diverse town centre will be safeguarded and promoted through careful and sensitive regeneration, recognising its local heritage and historic built environment with a specific focus on different character areas, and supporting the economic, social and environmental sustainable development this is more about what Brixton is famous for and what brings visitors in etc).


----------



## laughalot (Aug 23, 2016)

In order to ensure that heritage assets continue to play a key role in the quality of Lambeth’s environment, the council will prepare an Historic Environment Strategy, which will assist developers and other interested parties in understanding the justifications behind its approach to development management policies Q19, Q20, Q21, Q22, Q23, Q24, Q25 and Q26 and the wider local issues relating to the historic environment.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 23, 2016)

Anyone wanting to challenge this should bear in mind that it would need to be by judicial review submitted within six weeks of the decision.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 23, 2016)

Whatever the issues with Brixton Beach, they pale into insignificance compared to the goings on in Vauxhall:

Vauxhall club forced to close doors after spate of 'violent incidents'


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2016)

I wish Vice would fuck off with their attempts to brand Brixton 

 

Dodgy fucking Disney company too:



> In February 2016, staff members at Vice UK called for unionisation with an officially recognised trade union by the National Union of Journalists. Staff members said this was following the steps of Vice US (which unionised with the Writers Guild of America, East[49]), in order to allow the staff to "share in the success of the company", to strengthen job security by Vice providing better contracts, to address "pay issues ... so everyone gets a fair deal, including freelancers" and enhance career progression opportunities.[50]
> 
> This proposition was rejected by Vice UK; the company refused to recognise the National Union of Journalists but instead said that they were free to set up an internal staff council. Vice chief executive, Matt Elek, claimed the NUJ had displayed "a concerning lack of transparency from them about who they are purporting to represent here [and had] not been able to provide us with any numbers to demonstrate the degree of support they have in this office", adding that: "The NUJ are used to working with old print media businesses and structures – they are not used to innovative, digital workplaces like this where the culture has always been to encourage flexibility and allow people work across different departments."[51]


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 23, 2016)

CH1 said:


> I would call it a diatribe. But surely the tracksuit bottoms bit is just aimed at the overweight? If you are running a hedonistic night "space" surely you wouldn't want overweight slobs marring the carefully planned atmosphere?
> 
> People with tracksuit bottoms are always welcome at the Beehive - since they are likely to be very thirsty.



I go in the Beehive whenever I'm in Brixton shopping....its the only place without a massive load of cunts in..

Fat tracky bottom guy there at the bar don't give a fuck ..probably since he will be dead soon mind.


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 23, 2016)

editor said:


> I wish Vice would fuck off with their attempts to brand Brixton
> 
> View attachment 91403
> 
> Dodgy fucking Disney company too:




I thought this was like a sister website of Vice - confused???

Just a bunch of hipsters together really - I suppose Vice is the younger generation as opposed to your Nathan Barley old style..ya check me like!


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 23, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> WHUFC. Haven't been for ages because I fucking hate sitting during a match. It feels totally wrong.



I always knew you were a cunt. It makes sense your a West Ham fan. It's even more laughable that you choose to even talk about someone else's fans when your lot are the biggest bunch of cunts around....Ray (bet responsibly) Winstone and Russell Brand lol....just a bunch of cockerneee cunts. West Ham fans should collectively fuck off back home to East London....lol


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 23, 2016)

GarveyLives said:


> *Herne Hill, May 2015*​



Did you ever get to the bottom of this?


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> I thought this was like a sister website of Vice - confused???
> 
> Just a bunch of hipsters together really - I suppose Vice is the younger generation as opposed to your Nathan Barley old style..ya check me like!


Vice/Vice Media and all the other oh-so-edgy Vicey things are part owned by Walt Disney Co. who have a $400m investment. Totally punk/well Mexico, etc.

Disney Invests $200 Million in Vice Media


----------



## alfajobrob (Aug 23, 2016)

editor said:


> Vice/Vice Media and all the other oh-so-edgy Vicey things are part owned by Walt Disney Co. who have a $400m investment. Totally punk/well Mexico, etc.
> 
> Disney Invests $200 Million in Vice Media



Didn't I hear you bought 1/3rd ownership using U75 for the full Barrier Block and were thinking of opening a new joint venture branch with Foxton's in the Arches to sell it all off??

Good move geezer - it's what I would have done!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 23, 2016)

From Facebook, Ruskin Readers adult literacy group are looking for a new place to meet since Carniege Library closed: 

"URGENT! PLEASE, PLEASE HELP RUSKIN READERS FIND A PERMANENT VENUE IN THE BRIXTON AREA.
Peace and quiet for up to 10 pairs at tables & chairs. Storage for our unit of bookshelves plus 2 small cupboards. Access to drinking water. Electric sockets. Good lighting. Winter warmth. 
Do you know of anywhere at all? ruskinreaders@gmail.com "


----------



## editor (Aug 23, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> From Facebook, Ruskin Readers adult literacy group are looking for a new place to meet since Carniege Library closed:
> 
> "URGENT! PLEASE, PLEASE HELP RUSKIN READERS FIND A PERMANENT VENUE IN THE BRIXTON AREA.
> Peace and quiet for up to 10 pairs at tables & chairs. Storage for our unit of bookshelves plus 2 small cupboards. Access to drinking water. Electric sockets. Good lighting. Winter warmth.
> Do you know of anywhere at all? ruskinreaders@gmail.com "


I've messaged them and asked if they want me to run a Buzz feature.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 23, 2016)

DietCokeGirl said:


> From Facebook, Ruskin Readers adult literacy group are looking for a new place to meet since Carniege Library closed:
> 
> "URGENT! PLEASE, PLEASE HELP RUSKIN READERS FIND A PERMANENT VENUE IN THE BRIXTON AREA.
> Peace and quiet for up to 10 pairs at tables & chairs. Storage for our unit of bookshelves plus 2 small cupboards. Access to drinking water. Electric sockets. Good lighting. Winter warmth.
> Do you know of anywhere at all? ruskinreaders@gmail.com "


The Rotunda (estate hall) on Cressingham Gardens Estate might be able to help, but somebody from there (Ruskin Readers) would need to contact the Tenants & Residents Association here.


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2016)

editor said:


> I've messaged them and asked if they want me to run a Buzz feature.


Article here; After being evicted from Carnegie Library, Ruskin Readers Adult Literacy Club urgently seek a new Brixton home

Tweeted to 23k followers so hopefully someone will be able to help.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Aug 24, 2016)

alfajobrob said:


> I always knew you were a cunt. It makes sense your a West Ham fan. It's even more laughable that you choose to even talk about someone else's fans when your lot are the biggest bunch of cunts around....Ray (bet responsibly) Winstone and Russell Brand lol....just a bunch of cockerneee cunts. West Ham fans should collectively fuck off back home to East London....lol



Yeah, whatevs, loser.


----------



## Sirena (Aug 25, 2016)

I know this is a Southwark story and not Brixton but it's a warning for us all to be careful out there.

I was up near there only a couple of days ago and it's chilling to think what might have happened if it had gone off!

Police carry out controlled explosion on pesto sandwich in Borough High Street - Southwark News


----------



## T & P (Aug 25, 2016)

Sirena said:


> I know this is a Southwark story and not Brixton but it's a warning for us all to be careful out there.
> 
> I was up near there only a couple of days ago and it's chilling to think what might have happened if it had gone off!
> 
> Police carry out controlled explosion on pesto sandwich in Borough High Street - Southwark News


You should post that on the 'local paper headlines' thread


----------



## EastEnder (Aug 25, 2016)

Sirena said:


> I know this is a Southwark story and not Brixton but it's a warning for us all to be careful out there.
> 
> I was up near there only a couple of days ago and it's chilling to think what might have happened if it had gone off!
> 
> Police carry out controlled explosion on pesto sandwich in Borough High Street - Southwark News


----------



## Angellic (Aug 26, 2016)

Not Lambeth but interesting nonetheless.

Latest news | Planning Portal


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Not Lambeth but interesting nonetheless.
> 
> Latest news | Planning Portal


Bloody brilliant stuff. And this is from a Tory council. 


> London council uses Article 4 Directions to remove permitted development rights from 120 of the boroughs most popular bars and taverns…
> 
> Wandsworth Council has announced pioneering proposals to remove permitted development rights from some 120 of the south west London borough’s most popular and iconic bars by using Article 4 Directions.
> 
> ...


----------



## Angellic (Aug 26, 2016)

editor said:


> Bloody brilliant stuff. And this is from a Tory council.



Thanks for expanding the article.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2016)

Angellic said:


> Thanks for expanding the article.


I'm going to do a feature in Buzz about this and then start a separate thread in the hope it might put pressure on our useless fucking council.

Edit: I'd already started a thread last year! 
Wandsworth protects 121 pubs from developers -  so why can't Lambeth?

Article here: Wandsworth Council protects pubs from redevelopment: so why hasn’t Lambeth done the same?


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2016)

London parents, teachers.....


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2016)

We're DJing Upstairs at Market House tonight. Message me to get on the free guest list!






*We play:* Hot Chip, Jay-Z, MGMT, Grandmaster Flash, The Cure, The Smiths/Morrissey, Kelis, Missy Elliott, Prince, Michael Jackson, Sean Paul, David Bowie, Missy Elliot, Destinys Child, Iggy Pop, Drake, Blur, Pixies, Nelly, Le Tigre, Bob Marley, Killers, Specials, Outkast, Chemical Brothers, Earth, Wind & Fire, The Clash, White Stripes, Toots & The Maytals and more!

Fri 26th Aug: Beyoncé to Britpop at Brixton Buzz’s Market House party – mail us for guest passes!


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 26, 2016)

Brixton Station Road was proper nice this afternoon in the sun.......


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> Brixton Station Road was proper nice this afternoon in the sun.......


Enjoy it while you can. It'll soon be blandified into AnyTown.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 26, 2016)

editor said:


> If it's a real one from the period that he should consider photographing it and sharing it because there's only one documented sign online - and there's some doubts about its authenticity too (not that I'm doubting that these signs existed).



also bimble 

OK. My dad is here and I asked him about this and mentioned that there was some doubts cast as to whether they existed.

He unequivocally and definitely states that he used to see them. Mainly in shop windows, (remember the small ads in shop windows). He's 70 years old and still cleverer than me by some stretch.

He also says there was a minor flurry of this doubtery in the Irish Times recently and many, many people wrote in to say they remember them.

They existed. Don't let the revisionists win.

(I'm not suggesting editor is BTW)

More blacks
More dogs
more Irish


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 27, 2016)

editor said:


> Enjoy it while you can. It'll soon be blandified into AnyTown.


thx for the heads up....I will take evasive  action when I hear "HOT CHIP" playing in the area


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 27, 2016)

cuppa tee said:


> thx for the heads up....I will take evasive  action when I hear "HOT CHIP" playing in the area


You missed out it was a great night!


----------



## Pat24 (Aug 27, 2016)

I was in back in Brixton last night and surprised to see the Albert was closed! why is that? I ended up at the Trinity Arms which has recently had a refurbishment and could still smell paint in the newly opened upstairs sitting area.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2016)

Pat24 said:


> I was in back in Brixton last night and surprised to see the Albert was closed! why is that? I ended up at the Trinity Arms which has recently had a refurbishment and could still smell paint in the newly opened upstairs sitting area.


Having a big refurb. Should be open this week.


----------



## uk benzo (Aug 27, 2016)

HH has a new vintage wine shop on main strip. It's next to the boutique beauticians called Aitch, and opposite the artisinal coffee shop called The Roome


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 27, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> HH has a new vintage wine shop on main strip. It's next to the boutique beauticians called Aitch, and opposite the artisinal coffee shop called The Roome


That's an impressive amount of awfulness crammed into just 26 words. Thanks for the warning.


----------



## aka (Aug 27, 2016)

editor said:


> Having a big refurb. Should be open this week.


doubtless the (male) toilets will still stink of piss - why is it that always the case with a refurb?


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2016)

aka said:


> doubtless the (male) toilets will still stink of piss - why is it that always the case with a refurb?


It's Eau D'Albert


----------



## Lizzy Mac (Aug 27, 2016)

uk benzo said:


> HH has a new vintage wine shop on main strip. It's next to the boutique beauticians called Aitch, and opposite the artisinal coffee shop called The Roome


And to think that just a few short years ago we had a Threshers with a caged in cashier.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 27, 2016)

aka said:


> doubtless the (male) toilets will still stink of piss - why is it that always the case with a refurb?


No doubt the woman's will still always be in inch deep in questionable water, with no locks, flush or paper....And that's at the start of the night.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2016)

Bloody hell, it's busy around Brixton tonight.


----------



## Maharani (Aug 29, 2016)

editor said:


> Bloody hell, it's busy around Brixton tonight.


TH dead tonight. Went to the TH Hotel - dead. Railway skabq -dead. The only place looking slightly lively was the Hart. Party much be in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Aug 29, 2016)

Maharani said:


> TH dead tonight. Went to the TH Hotel - dead. Railway skabq -dead. The only place looking slightly lively was the Hart. Party much be in Brixton.


Really? I thought it was busy at the Railway. They had Hollie Cook playing gig last night there and she's ace. Brixton was like a full on Saturday night, with queues outside most of the bars.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 29, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Life and works of CLR James is brought to the big screen
> 
> ​



Will have to wait for the dvd. 

Did pick up flier at this doc at Ritzy. They have webpage:

CLR James - Film & Knowledge Portal » About


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2016)

We had a bloody amazing night at the Market House on Friday. It can be a tough gig, but we had a great crowd all night. Great to see some urbanites there too! 

















Friday 26th August 2016, DJ night at Offline Club, Upstairs at Market House, 443 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9, with DJs playing ska, electro, dance, reggae, drum and bass, indie, punk, rock'n'roll and party tunes


----------



## teuchter (Aug 30, 2016)

This thread is great for keeping bang up to date with all the latest important local news and developments.


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2016)

The Effra Social is putting on some interesting beers these days:


----------



## CH1 (Aug 30, 2016)

editor said:


> The Effra Social is putting on some interesting beers these days:
> View attachment 91723


Sounds good - though doubtless the price will be well over £4?

Curious about Mary Jane looked it up on Ratebeer and found it's reasonably well reviewed, and brewed in Ilkley.

In my student days we used to constantly sing this "On Ilkley Moor Baht'at" ditty on folk nights in pubs. There is now a Yorkshire Tourist board multi-cast video: (warning - Brian Blessed rapping, and Lesley Garrett doing her coloratura soprano number)


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Sounds good - though doubtless the price will be well over £4?


I think I was paying something around £4.20, which could be worse.


----------



## discobastard (Aug 30, 2016)

CH1 said:


> Sounds good - though doubtless the price will be well over £4?
> 
> Curious about Mary Jane looked it up on Ratebeer and found it's reasonably well reviewed, and brewed in Ilkley.
> 
> In my student days we used to constantly sing this "On Ilkley Moor Baht'at" ditty on folk nights in pubs. There is now a Yorkshire Tourist board multi-cast video: (warning - Brian Blessed rapping, and Lesley Garrett doing her coloratura soprano number)



Mary Jane is v nice indeed. Starting to see it a lot. It's in loads of places in Leeds and also seen it at the Rake in Borough Market. 

I like the sound of that Arbor though - beer with lime zest - interesting.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 30, 2016)

Sounds like a Michelada, without the chilli!! Better with IMHO


----------



## editor (Aug 30, 2016)

The Albert looks very, very different. It's reopening fully on Friday.


----------



## Mr Retro (Aug 30, 2016)

Canterbury closed a year ago today.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2016)

This Saturday Join Small World Urbanism for a day of Street Gardening Art Chaos along Brixton Station Road this weekend


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2016)

Great to see Brixton boys the Severed Limb at Boomtown! South London band The Severed Limb rock Boomtown Fair Festival – in photos


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Aug 31, 2016)

editor said:


> Great to see Brixton boys the Severed Limb at Boomtown! South London band The Severed Limb rock Boomtown Fair Festival – in photos



Is that a photo of young Rob Nichols from Junior Bill dancing away with the braces on....?


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2016)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Is that a photo of young Rob Nichols from Junior Bill dancing away with the braces on....?


It is indeed!


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2016)

There's some live reporting of Brixton Station Road on the 7pm Channel 4 News tonight - there's 2 cameras and a drone flying about.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2016)

Thread continues here - Brixton news, rumour and general chat - September 2016


----------

